# Where is your God now - Terje Haakonsen



## Lamps

Terje rocks, my favorite rider.


----------



## ShredLife

of course there is no god. all of the world's miserable, shit, disgusting religions are more than enough proof of that.

Terje is my Jeebus tho.


----------



## fraxmental

the title has nothing to do with the movie itself...What God has to do with snowboard, or religion or whatever....? He is..and nothing more.


----------



## cerebroside

fraxmental said:


> the title has nothing to do with the movie itself...What God has to do with snowboard, or religion or whatever....? He is..and nothing more.


It is a figure of speech.


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> He is..and nothing more.


no he isn't. got evidence for your bullshit fairytale of murder, rape, pedophilia, slavery, etc.?

FUCK GOD and FUCK ALL RELIGIONS. 

the fucking bane of this shit species.


----------



## deagol

This is part of an excellent video series on the concept of god. This was done by someone who started at one end of the religious spectrum and laid a pain-stackingly detailed justification for his movement to the other end, over a period of years. The thing I love about it is that it is done with such intellectual integrity. 

If you already have your heels dug in and your mind made up, then there is no point in looking at the foundation of your beliefs (this is all to common in humanity), but if you would welcome new information and insights to help improve the footing in which your world view is based on, then it is definitely worth a look. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12rP8ybp13s&list=UUpBcjNY_nr_DRHIDYBP_EUg

apologies for off-topic drift. Terje is one who I have always admired: from his riding style to his Olympic boycott.


----------



## fraxmental

man, if you are wright i have nothing to lose. but if i'm wright i don't know about you...if you don't want people to say: there is God, you cannot simply say: There is no God.


----------



## deagol

Depends on how you want to live your life and what basis you require in order to actually believe something: is it based of fear, evidence, guilt, morality, what you were told as a child, etc...

But seriously, if you are willing, check out the entire video series from this person, it addresses all sorts of questions that many may not even realize that they have. Start from the beginning if/when you have time.


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> man, if you are right i have nothing to lose. but if i'm wright i don't know about you...if you don't want people to say: there is God, you cannot simply say: There is no God.


Pascal's Wager. google it. more bullshit. 

how do you know your book is the right one? what about the other 80% of humanity? damned to an eternity of hell by a system your God set up knowingly, fully recognizing that the majority of his 'creation' will suffer an eternity of torment?

I can unequivocally say that there is absolutely zero evidence that any of the world's 'holy books' are true, and I can also say that there is absolutely zero evidence of a creator, or ANY god. so i can easily say that there is no god based on any religion on earth that has any proof of existence. if there was evidence i would examine it and be open to new ideas.

are you open to the idea that there may be no god? have you ever really critically examined it? have you ever read your own holy book?


----------



## f00bar

God would allow Yoga pants posts. Just saying.


----------



## deagol

ShredLife said:


> .... have you ever read your own holy book?


The guy who did the video series I linked to above goes through a MASSIVE examination of the bible in which he was indoctrinated and comes to an epiphany (just based on the Bible itself). It was a huge "ah-hah" moment that sent a shockwave through his mind..

As a scientist at heart, someone like me would look at the physical evidence the world provides us and not let emotion bias our conclusions based on that evidence. It was amazing to see someone coming from the opposite position initially arrive at the same conclusion through a totally different path. 

By the way Shred, this is obviously not directed at you.. it's just that the question you posed above is a great one that has been answered by a few brave people who decided to take a good hard look at the bible.



f00bar said:


> God would allow Yoga pants posts. Just saying.


True, that .....


----------



## neni

f00bar said:


> God would allow Yoga pants posts. Just saying.


Not if she's female


----------



## ShredLife

deagol said:


> The guy who did the video series I linked to above goes through a MASSIVE examination of the bible in which he was indoctrinated and comes to an epiphany (just based on the Bible itself). It was a huge "ah-hah" moment that sent a shockwave through his mind..
> 
> As a scientist at heart, someone like me would look at the physical evidence the world provides us and not let emotion bias our conclusions based on that evidence. It was amazing to see someone coming from the opposite position initially arrive at the same conclusion through a totally different path.
> 
> By the way Shred, this is obviously not directed at you.. it's just that the question you posed above is a great one that has been answered by a few brave people who decided to *take a good hard look at the bible*.
> 
> 
> 
> True, that .....
> 
> 
> 
> back to Terje ??


or any 'holy book'. The Koran is even easier to tear to shreds. i don't know why it surprises anyone... all of these are based on ancient goat-fucking civilizations in the sweaty asscrack of the planet.


----------



## f00bar

neni said:


> Not if she's female


Sure she would. They're comfy and no ironing necessary!


----------



## ShredLife

neni said:


> Not if she's female


quit oppressing my faith neni!!


----------



## Jason

fraxmental said:


> man, if you are wright i have nothing to lose. but if i'm wright i don't know about you...if you don't want people to say: there is God, you cannot simply say: There is no God.


Great job being the one true religion.


----------



## Jason

I suggest choosing the proper religion or pay for it for eternity.


----------



## fraxmental

some great thinkers believed in other did not. it would be stupid for some to argue on the subject. of course the world is bad, religion, the churches, people, but if something is good, where does it came from?
i like to think simple, based on my natural inner beliefs,based on my questionable(but proved by itself) existence, because i am sure that nothing i read ever will make me agree or not agree with God's existence.
He discover himself to anyone in a way or in other...and if i am not afraid to let the "God is dead" gate open, anyone should not be afraid to let their "God is" gate open. Of course i'm saying: "what if?", i'm free. My mind, or spirit did not yet find the logic(or sense) of existing only in this world, and nothing more.
we don't know death, i'm often scared of death, because even if we believe in something we don't know it. why would we live , and why would we fight for this life?, why would we like something here?
we know nothing between death and birth.


----------



## Noreaster

fraxmental said:


> man, if you are wright i have nothing to lose. but if i'm wright i don't know about you...if you don't want people to say: there is God, you cannot simply say: There is no God.



View attachment 57745


10char


----------



## neni

Jason said:


> I suggest choosing the proper religion or pay for it for eternity.


Ramen to this!


Wonder why I suddenly get hungry...


----------



## fraxmental

Jason said:


> Great job being the one true religion.


everybody has their own religion, some want to snowboard forever (amen to that), other want to fuck some virgins, others want to find themselves, others ..that is why religion is fucked. for me is very simple, i'm not pretending to know the truth, i found my truth and all i do is sharing. if you found yours feel free tho share, it.
you can hit me now...


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> some great thinkers believed in other did not. it would be stupid for some to argue on the subject. of course the world is bad, religion, the churches, people, but if something is good, where does it came from?
> i like to think simple, based on my natural inner beliefs,based on my questionable(but proved by itself) existence, because i am sure that nothing i read ever will make me agree or not agree with God's existence.
> He discover himself to anyone in a way or in other...and if i am not afraid to let the "God is dead" gate open, anyone should not be afraid to let their "God is" gate open. Of course i'm saying: "what if?", i'm free. My mind, or spirit did not yet find the logic(or sense) of existing only in this world, and nothing more.
> we don't know death, i'm often scared of death, because even if we believe in something we don't know it. why would we live , and why would we fight for this life?, why would we like something here?
> we know nothing between death and birth.


OK, so you don't believe god exists - you hope "he" does.


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> everybody has their own religion, some want to snowboard forever (amen to that), other want to fuck some virgins, others want to find themselves, others ..that is why religion is fucked. for me is very simple, i'm not pretending to know the truth, i found my truth and all i do is sharing. if you found yours feel free tho share, it.
> you can hit me now...


this post is so full of shit.

snowboarding is not a religion, and fuck you for trying to taint it with that shit label.

religion is when sheeple fucktards start talking about their spiritual beliefs with other people. 

"i'm not pretending to know the truth, i found my truth" OK, you have some spiritual beliefs, you are not religious. you also don't know shit that anyone else doesn't know.


----------



## fraxmental

as a human i hope, as an existence i believe.
undoubtedly believing equals undoubtedly not believing, but i believe being more than human, more than human been, so i believe.yes.
beetwen pascal's wager :	
God exists God does not exist
Believe in God Infinite gain in heaven Insignificant loss
Disbelieve in God Infinite loss in hell Insignificant gain
(http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Pascal's_wager).
it seems like between believing and disbelieving is everything. so lose or win, OR win or loose...a decision is always made..always.

WHERE IS THE SNOW???

you are wright shredlife, maybe i know less...i never predent i know more, and i'm sorry if you dont think you have a spiritual belief..you can't die like a dog, you are responsable for your life.


----------



## Jason

fraxmental said:


> some great thinkers believed in other did not. it would be stupid for some to argue on the subject. of course the world is bad, religion, the churches, people, but if something is good, where does it came from?


Common sense. I don't want bad things done to me so why do bad things to other people.



> i like to think simple, based on my natural inner beliefs,based on my questionable(but proved by itself) existence, because i am sure that nothing i read ever will make me agree or not agree with God's existence.


The large majority of religious people believe in their God because of when and where they were born. 




> He discover himself to anyone in a way or in other...and if i am not afraid to let the "God is dead" gate open, anyone should not be afraid to let their "God is" gate open. Of course i'm saying: "what if?", i'm free. My mind, or spirit did not yet find the logic(or sense) of existing only in this world, and nothing more.
> we don't know death, i'm often scared of death, because even if we believe in something we don't know it. why would we live , and why would we fight for this life?, why would we like something here?
> we know nothing between death and birth.


When I die it's game over don't pass go don't collect $200 go straight to the ground. You believe in a magical place, shouldn't cancer be the lottery for you? Eternal happiness sounds pretty badass, why avoid it?

I respond to this with a phone that has a broken screen. If this comes out you fucked up I'm not fixing it


----------



## Jason

fraxmental said:


> as a human i hope, as an existence i believe.


What's your reason for dismissing the other ~2700 gods man has created?


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> as a human i hope, as an existence i believe.


your belief in a genocidal, rapist, slave-endorsing sky-fairy is offensive to rational people. shut the fuck up about it. try and write laws about it and you should be put down to benefit the species.


----------



## Jason

ShredLife said:


> your belief in a genocidal, rapist, slave-endorsing sky-fairy is offensive to rational people. shut the fuck up about it. try and write laws about it and you should be put down to benefit the species.


Talking snake says what?


----------



## Tatanka Head

Opinions and assholes and all of us stink like shit. Or something.


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> Not if she's female


Neni, 

my wife loves to wear them...

Just sayin...


----------



## f00bar

deagol said:


> Neni,
> 
> my wife loves to wear them...
> 
> Just sayin...


All yoga pants are not created equal. Some are made for women to wear...some are made to be used in pictures on the internet


----------



## timmytard

Religion is the worst thing our little pee brains ever thought up.

Thought up when human brains were about as pee brained as they've ever been.

As a people, we need to lose that shit in a big way or we're doomed.

Someone is going to do something horrific in a grand scale soon, because technology has far surpassed some of these peoples pee brain religious beliefs.

I fuckin' hate religion & everything about it.

It's for weak minded people, that need a crutch. 


I believe in it as much as I believe in Luke Skyhopper & Mickey Mouse.


Fuckin bullshit.


TT


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> Neni,
> 
> my wife loves to wear them...
> 
> Just sayin...


Oh, I do _wear_ 'em as well  but topic was abt _look_ at 'em, constantly, popping up on every second thread, increasingly zoomed in, with progressively fading fabrics . Tho I'm not 100% sure what's worse... this or religion quarrels


----------



## fraxmental

Jason said:


> What's your reason for dismissing the other ~2700 gods man has created?


i dismiss every man made god, why do you think you can control death, it easy to accomplish but impossible to avoid. thats not control. that's playing with death...we do not own death. same as cancer, if you pointed out.

i dont believe in religion myself.
good lord stop.
terje started it


----------



## Manicmouse

I reckon God is a skier, just sayin'.


----------



## deagol

f00bar said:


> All yoga pants are not created equal. Some are made for women to wear...some are made to be used in pictures on the internet


Yeah, I know what you mean.. She wears the first type, but I keep hoping she will move towards the second.....

It is actually a bit encouraging to see so many hear have not been sucked in. Totally agree with TT's post above RE: humanity needs to move beyond it. We have a lot of huge problems to deal with on a planetary level and an outdated belief system is holding us back. 

OK, now time to get back to Terje ?


----------



## f00bar

I will say that I have seen more than one self proclaimed atheist (who in reality were more agnostic) 'find god' when the end approached and they found themselves looking into the great abyss. Real or not doesn't really matter if it helps them deal with the coming inevitable.


----------



## f00bar

deagol said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.. She wears the first type, but I keep hoping she will move towards the second.....
> 
> OK, now time to get back to Terje ?


As do we all! Well, maybe not Neni.


----------



## deagol

f00bar said:


> I will say that I have seen more than one self proclaimed atheist (who in reality were more agnostic) 'find god' when the end approached and they found themselves looking into the great abyss. Real or not doesn't really matter if it helps them deal with the coming inevitable.


Kirk Cameron comes to mind, but the end he was approaching was the end of his career. He was never the brightest bulb in the socket to begin with....

It comes back to rationalization through fear. Someone very close to me did the same thing.



f00bar said:


> As do we all! Well, maybe not Neni.


don't expect me to post pics if she does .....


----------



## fraxmental

Manicmouse said:


> I reckon God is a skier, just sayin'.


i live with the impression that skiers are more hardcore than boarders(only in the movies) (not in a religious way.....). is that true? at least a few years ago..


----------



## Kevin137

Wow, just wow...

Is there no snow anywhere for you lot to go play in and thank god for... Haha


----------



## Manicmouse

fraxmental said:


> i live with the impression that skiers are more hardcore than boarders(only in the movies) (not in a religious way.....). is that true? at least a few years ago..


Fraxmental meet Jeremy Jones, Jeremy Jones meet Fraxmental. You two should get acquainted.

There are more skiers than boarders, hence more skiers doing crazy shit than boarders.

No discipline is more "hardcore" than the other.


----------



## deagol

A) unfortunately no snow here...

B) you have to admit, the thread title is a bit provocative

C) just a way of killing time till we can get out..


D) all of the above


----------



## Noreaster

f00bar said:


> I will say that I have seen more than one self proclaimed atheist (who in reality were more agnostic) 'find god' when the end approached and they found themselves looking into the great abyss. Real or not doesn't really matter if it helps them deal with the coming inevitable.


Eh. I was raised in a totalitarian Commie and largely devoid of organized religious movement (state tolerated/sponsored or otherwise) Russia. As were my parents, grandparents and other assorted relatives. Naturally some of my family is no longer here and I can report that god has never been a part of their thought process at the end mainly because religion was never a part of our upbringing or early education. We knew about it of course, but the interest was scholarly rather than spiritual.

Which brings me to my point, belief is not a spiritual need in its nature, it's just a conditioned response to a previously established stimulus. And it's erroneous to think it comes from some deep untouched place within us all that somehow yearns for the understanding or enlightenment or whatever else.


----------



## Jason

fraxmental said:


> i dismiss every man made god, why do you think you can control death, it easy to accomplish but impossible to avoid. thats not control. that's playing with death...we do not own death. same as cancer, if you pointed out.
> 
> i dont believe in religion myself.
> good lord stop.
> terje started it


Every God is man made. Who said I'm controlling death? Why are you afraid to die when your next spot is eternal happiness?


----------



## ShredLife

timmytard said:


> Religion is the worst thing our little pee brains ever thought up.
> 
> Thought up when human brains were about as pee brained as they've ever been.
> 
> As a people, we need to lose that shit in a big way or we're doomed.
> 
> Someone is going to do something horrific in a grand scale soon, because technology has far surpassed some of these peoples pee brain religious beliefs.
> 
> I fuckin' hate religion & everything about it.
> 
> It's for weak minded people, that need a crutch.
> 
> 
> I believe in it as much as I believe in Luke Skyhopper & Mickey Mouse.
> 
> 
> Fuckin bullshit.
> 
> 
> TT


fuckin cheers Timmy. :eusa_clap:


----------



## neni

Noreaster said:


> And it's erroneous to think it comes from some deep untouched place within us all that somehow yearns for the understanding or enlightenment or whatever else.


And still... it's fascinating how every population in every corner of the earth worships some kind of gods (I'm not defending believers; I'm a so called agnostic, my fascination comes from being a scientist). This either means, that beliefs have developed _very_ early in human evolution (before they spread around the world; the ones which spread already used to have their gods and the kind of gods just diverged by time), or that religions developed indepently all over the world manifold, which would indicate an inherent need for enlightenment (or whatever ). Interestingly, OTOH, nice and undoubtedly important things as the wheel or script was invented/spread way less.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## Kevin137

Well if God is real, any god, then he/she/they have a f%#cked up way of showing that you should believe in them...! 

So I say f%#k them all and smoke some ganja, and let's all get high...!

Only joking, coz that is illegal where I am, and could get me in trouble...

I'm gonna go and pray for snow now...  :hairy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Kevin137 said:


> Well if God is real, any god, then he/she/they have a f%#cked up way of showing that you should believe in them...!
> 
> So I say f%#k them all and smoke some ganja, and let's all get high...!
> 
> Only joking, coz that is illegal where I am, and could get me in trouble...
> 
> I'm gonna go and pray for snow now...  :hairy:


God is living in the west coast Kev, haven't you heard?


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> A) unfortunately no snow here...
> 
> B) you have to admit, the thread title is a bit provocative
> 
> C) just a way of killing time till we can get out..
> 
> 
> D) all of the above


My excuse is boring Monday evening TV program and I run out of recorded Top Gear :sad:


----------



## timmytard

Kevin137 said:


> Well if God is real, any god, then he/she/they have a f%#cked up way of showing that you should believe in them...!
> 
> So I say f%#k them all and smoke some ganja, and let's all get high...!
> 
> Only joking, coz that is illegal where I am, and could get me in trouble...
> 
> I'm gonna go and pray for snow now...  :hairy:


I will try & smoke them out for all of you dudes that are unable too.

TT


----------



## SnowDragon

neni said:


> My excuse is boring Monday evening TV program and I run out of recorded Top Gear :sad:


LOL!
Jeremy Clarkson.
He is a god in his own mind!!


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> My excuse is boring Monday evening TV program and I run out of recorded Top Gear :sad:


my excuse is boring day at work and depressed after seeing ARGO's video of what I missed out on this weekend. Also, I was hoping someone would look at the video series I posted... but probably won't happen. 

Back to Terje's video: I thought it was very "moody", introspective, artistic, and a bit melancholy (nothing wrong with that BTW), but very well done. The way he talked about how it doesn't matter if you are remembered after you are gone, sounded similar to an announcement of retiring from a sport perhaps?


----------



## Noreaster

neni said:


> My excuse is boring Monday evening TV program and I run out of recorded Top Gear :sad:


You and my DH would be best friends. He LOVES that damn show.


----------



## neni

Noreaster said:


> You and my DH would be best friends. He LOVES that damn show.


It's about the only thing I enjoy to whatch in TV. Love it, the beautifully shot takes of stunning landscapes + _awsome_ cars, and then their hillarious challenges which often bring me to laugh tears, and the bitchy humor... good way to waste time .


----------



## Kevin137

deagol said:


> Back to Terje's video: I thought it was very "moody", introspective, artistic, and a bit melancholy (nothing wrong with that BTW), but very well done. The way he talked about how it doesn't matter if you are remembered after you are gone, sounded similar to an announcement of retiring from a sport perhaps?


Hadn't he been retired for years now... Haha

I met him last year, a very cool, laid back down to earth geezer that has the time for everyone who has a love for snowboarding though, real gent, and God can he snowboard...!

Even funnier watching him snow skate I have to say...!


----------



## Kevin137

neni said:


> It's about the only thing I enjoy to whatch in TV. Love it, the beautifully shot takes of stunning landscapes + _awsome_ cars, and then their hillarious challenges which often bring me to laugh tears, and the bitchy humor... good way to waste time .


I actually did some filming for them a few years ago, at the Ace Cafe in London...! Sure i still have it somewhere...


----------



## deagol

One of my boards is a T6, which I believe was Terje's board at one time.. 
He was very much like a second Craig Kelly.


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> my excuse is boring day at work and depressed after seeing ARGO's video of what I missed out on this weekend. Also, I was hoping someone would look at the video series I posted... but probably won't happen.
> 
> Back to Terje's video: I thought it was very "moody", introspective, artistic, and a bit melancholy (nothing wrong with that BTW), but very well done. The way he talked about how it doesn't matter if you are remembered after you are gone, sounded similar to an announcement of retiring from a sport perhaps?


Terje won't ever retire, snowboarding is a lifestyle.

It's too woven into him, to get it out. Everything he does from the second he wakes up till the moment he goes to sleep, is snowboard reoated.

I didnt actually watch the vid, not enough bandwidth.

But I'm assuming he's not religious?

I bet Jake is though. He knows he could never fire Terje.
It would start the beginning of the end for mankind.

Or at least the battle of biblical proportions, that all those freaks have been talkin' about for thousands of years.

Never fear, all you pee brain religious muther fuckers,
Terje, myself & the rest of my super hero athiests will come ripping in slashing powder onto everything.
Extinguishing the evil religious flames.

Slicen' & dicen', heads will fly.
I've been practicing my 360 to tree slash for years.

First try, I guaran-fuckin-tee, heads will roll.

Royalties, when this movie comes out.


TT


----------



## ShredLife

terje is basically a figurehead for burton. they'll pay him for the rest of his life just to be himself and do whatever he wants and let his name be associated with the brand. 

i'm almost sure he has no real photo or vid quotas to even meet. which is as it should be.


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> One of my boards is a T6, which I believe was Terje's board at one time..
> He was very much like a second Craig Kelly.


They were like brothers.
They spent more time with each other than anyone else.
For years.

TT


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> .....
> 
> But I'm assuming he's not religious?
> 
> ..


There is a line in the very beginning of the vid where they talk about it. I think the answer is no, but it's not a central obvious theme to the video (which is probably intentional and brilliant). He has the right kind of mind to see through such an established power structure, just like he did with the International Olympic Committee. 

I will look forward to your video.



timmytard said:


> They were like brothers.
> They spent more time with each other than anyone else.
> For years.
> 
> TT


Those guys were the soul of snowboarding to me. Also the pinnacle of the type of riding I wanted to pursue... 
Craig Kelly RIP.


----------



## chomps1211

…and there I was! Digging around in _all_ those other threads looking for an argument! When all this time there was a perfectly good, completely insane one going on right here,….!! 

















:rofl3:


----------



## KansasNoob

All of you guys who are bitterly anti-religion, sound an awful lot like some bitterly pro-religion people I have met. As far as not being tolerant to views different than your own. 

If you hate religion because of religions which are intolerant, what are you trying to show people by doing the exact same thing? Even though you aren't religious, you're still just another asshole pushing their agenda. 

Not targeting anyone. Just stating my opinion... Which is that showing some respect to others opinions goes a long way. You may even find that if you try it... You'll make some new friends, that you wouldn't have being pregidous.


----------



## f00bar

Bah, riding bulls is for sissies.










The best part of this is the 'flesh of christ' color crayon in my opinion


----------



## ShredLife

KansasNoob said:


> All of you guys who are bitterly anti-religion, sound an awful lot like some bitterly pro-religion people I have met. As far as not being tolerant to views different than your own.
> 
> If you hate religion because of religions which are intolerant, what are you trying to show people by doing the exact same thing? Even though you aren't religious, you're still just another asshole pushing their agenda.
> 
> Not targeting anyone. Just stating my opinion... Which is that showing some respect to others opinions goes a long way. You may even find that if you try it... You'll make some new friends, that you wouldn't have being pregidous.


because its fucking up the planet. fuck tribalism, its time for science.


----------



## deagol

ShredLife said:


> because its fucking up the planet. fuck tribalism, its time for science.


When you distill it down to basics, that's really what it comes down to..


----------



## timmytard

ShredLife said:


> terje is basically a figurehead for burton. they'll pay him for the rest of his life just to be himself and do whatever he wants and let his name be associated with the brand.
> 
> i'm almost sure he has no real photo or vid quotas to even meet. which is as it should be.


I'm positive you're right.

But.....

He hasn't lost a thing, he's been improving this whole time.
He's just not doing 1770's in the pipe or onto rails.

You put him on the top the biggest nastiest mtn's on the planet, there's maybe a handful of guys that can slay it, no questions asked.

Not very many people ride what he would choose to ride, I don't believe.

Age doesn't matter in snowboarding.
Terje didnt get to be the very best for such a long time without the determination to be the best.

That, never leaves you. He is better know than he ever has been I bet?

He just doesn't have to do all the stupid shit he had to do before.

I used to be able to do 540’s, haven't tried one in years, 360's are good enough for me now, I have no desire to spin around any more than that.

I'm a way better snowboarder know than I ever was before.

Haha, I would cringe at the shit I like to do know.
Hahaha, like when I try & get people to come with me now.
They look at me & are like "What the fuck, you can't ride that"

That's how I see it. I've never been as good as I am right now.
Right now, I'm a machine. Never in my life have I been this ripped & in such good shape.
Age has fuck all to do about it. Until maybe 50? Hahaha il
I turn 40 March 3rd.

Can ya tell I just smoked a bomber. Haha
What were we talking about.


TT



.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Alcohol!!!!!

“It makes you happy but it makes you want to fight; it makes you think you’re the only one that’s right; it makes you think you’re the best there is; for no good reason at all”

Religion!!!!!

“It makes you happy but it makes you want to fight; it makes you think you’re the only one that’s right; it makes you think you’re the best there is; for no good reason at all”


----------



## timmytard

Mizu Kuma said:


> Alcohol!!!!!
> 
> “It makes you happy *but it makes you want to fight*;* it makes you think you’re the only one that’s right*; *it makes you think you’re the best there is*; for no good reason at all”
> 
> Religion!!!!!
> 
> “It makes you happy but it makes you want to fight; it makes you think you’re the only one that’s right; it makes you think you’re the best there is; for no good reason at all”



That's why I don't drink anymore.
Doesn't happen every time I drink, but when it does, run.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

When in drink, I start deliverin sermons!!!!! 

Well, I say the words "Jesus", "Christ", and "God", a lot!!!!!


----------



## KansasNoob

ShredLife said:


> because its fucking up the planet. fuck tribalism, its time for science.


So everyone embraces "science" and all the world's problems are solved? I don't understand what you mean. Until very recently the only thing technology was very good at was removing resources from the natural environment for human use. And now the only other thing it does is dull the blow (a tiny bit). 

Tribalism is nothing new, and religion didn't create it. It is present in animals as well as in humans. It is hardwired into us, to be part of a pack. It is also in our nature to believe we're right and others are wrong. If this is obvious anywhere, it is here, in a virtually anonymous medium where people will have it out over some of the most trivial shit under the sun. 

Take a look at what happens when a new poster starts trying to benefit from the group before proving their worth. They are torn to shreds almost instantly, much like an unwelcome animal trying to steal from a pack. Interesting actually, that some of an animal's most basic instincts are demonstrated by humans using technology that most of us don't even understand.


----------



## ShredLife

KansasNoob said:


> Until very recently the only thing technology was very good at was removing resources from the natural environment for human use. And now the only other thing it does is dull the blow (a tiny bit).


huuuh?


here's one way that embracing science will solve some of the world's problems:

the human species living in our current paradigm of resource use results in a parasite that is scarring the planet (our host) at a rate that we simply cannot reconcile. the majority of the humans leading to this overpopulation are ignorant, uneducated, mind-controlled religious poor people who have lots and lots of children for stupid cultural reasons. science makes us self aware of these things. science gives us the only hopes to help correct it.


----------



## Manicmouse

KansasNoob said:


> So everyone embraces "science" and all the world's problems are solved? I don't understand what you mean. Until very recently the only thing technology was very good at was removing resources from the natural environment for human use. And now the only other thing it does is dull the blow (a tiny bit).


I dunno man, science and technology has been pretty good for communication, transportation, medicine, construction, agriculture etc over the last 200,000 years or so of human existence!

Oh wait the world is 6000 years old :facepalm1:


----------



## neni

Manicmouse said:


> I dunno man, science and technology has been pretty good for communication, transportation, medicine, construction, agriculture etc over the last 200,000 years or so of human existence!


uhm... close. Rather 10'000 years  that's about when the first humans settled in the Fertile Crescence and picked up agriculture instead of being hunter-gatherers, which led to way more food production -> biger population -> specialization -> technology development like metallurgy. Before that, for a loooong time, not much technology other than speers n stone tools. BTW: Excellent book on that topic: Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

neni said:


> uhm... close. Rather 10'000 years  that's about when the first humans settled in the Fertile Crescence and picked up agriculture instead of being hunter-gatherers, which led to way more food production -> biger population -> specialization -> technology development like metallurgy. Before that, for a loooong time, not much technology other than speers n stone tools. BTW: Excellent book on that topic: Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies.


You could probably go a lot longer back than that!!!!!

The use of fire had to be pretty scientific in nature?????


----------



## fraxmental

Mizu Kuma said:


> You could probably go a lot longer back than that!!!!!
> 
> The use of fire had to be pretty scientific in nature?????


there is only a couple of million years error in science. it helps a lot, it is very good and interesting but it stops somewhere beneath the surface of a human as a whole. most of the scientist admit it.

Why God became such a big problem to discuss on since for ever...If you are christian you are an insult for others, but other religion are encouraged all over the world. you can pronounce an pray to Allah , Buddha, Karma, Mother Nature but don't say the word Jesus, or God, it is so offensive, (and this..assuming that It doesnt exist).
we can hardly understand things from the world that's surrounding us, how can we understand things from somewhat that's always have been one step in front of us, and we will never get to it in a state that we found ourselves everyday.

Forget about religion or any other money making advertised belief you grew in...on some had a deep impact even if they fucked it and moved away, as you can see how people mix :religions, god, beliefs as being the same shit.
i'll stop, and continue learning life from funny pictures with smart texts on.


----------



## Steezus Christ

This a good read I feel is relevant, many of you may have already read it but if you haven't, boom!

You were on your way home when you died.
It was a car accident. Nothing particularly remarkable, but fatal nonetheless. You left behind a wife and two children. It was a painless death. The EMTs tried their best to save you, but to no avail. Your body was so utterly shattered you were better off, trust me.
And that’s when you met me.
“What… what happened?” You asked. “Where am I?”
“You died,” I said, matter-of-factly. No point in mincing words.
“There was a… a truck and it was skidding…”
“Yup,” I said.
“I… I died?”
“Yup. But don’t feel bad about it. Everyone dies,” I said.
You looked around. There was nothingness. Just you and me. “What is this place?” You asked. “Is this the afterlife?”
“More or less,” I said.
“Are you god?” You asked.
“Yup,” I replied. “I’m God.”
“My kids… my wife,” you said.
“What about them?”
“Will they be all right?”
“That’s what I like to see,” I said. “You just died and your main concern is for your family. That’s good stuff right there.”
You looked at me with fascination. To you, I didn’t look like God. I just looked like some man. Or possibly a woman. Some vague authority figure, maybe. More of a grammar school teacher than the almighty. “Don’t worry,” I said. “They’ll be fine. Your kids will remember you as perfect in every way. They didn’t have time to grow contempt for you. Your wife will cry on the outside, but will be secretly relieved. To be fair, your marriage was falling apart. If it’s any consolation, she’ll feel very guilty for feeling relieved.”
“Oh,” you said. “So what happens now? Do I go to heaven or hell or something?”
“Neither,” I said. “You’ll be reincarnated.”
“Ah,” you said. “So the Hindus were right,”
“All religions are right in their own way,” I said. “Walk with me.” You followed along as we strode through the void. “Where are we going?”
“Nowhere in particular,” I said. “It’s just nice to walk while we talk.” “So what’s the point, then?” You asked. “When I get reborn, I’ll just be a blank slate, right? A baby. So all my experiences and everything I did in this life won’t matter.”
“Not so!” I said. “You have within you all the knowledge and experiences of all your past lives. You just don’t remember them right now.”
I stopped walking and took you by the shoulders. “Your soul is more magnificent, beautiful, and gigantic than you can possibly imagine. A human mind can only contain a tiny fraction of what you are. It’s like sticking your finger in a glass of water to see if it’s hot or cold. You put a tiny part of yourself into the vessel, and when you bring it back out, you’ve gained all the experiences it had.
“You’ve been in a human for the last 48 years, so you haven’t stretched out yet and felt the rest of your immense consciousness. If we hung out here for long enough, you’d start remembering everything. But there’s no point to doing that between each life.”
“How many times have I been reincarnated, then?”
“Oh lots. Lots and lots. An in to lots of different lives.” I said. “This time around, you’ll be a Chinese peasant girl in 540 AD.”
“Wait, what?” You stammered. “You’re sending me back in time?”
“Well, I guess technically. Time, as you know it, only exists in your universe. Things are different where I come from.”
“Where you come from?” You said.
“Oh sure,” I explained “I come from somewhere. Somewhere else. And there are others like me. I know you’ll want to know what it’s like there, but honestly you wouldn’t understand.”
“Oh,” you said, a little let down. “But wait. If I get reincarnated to other places in time, I could have interacted with myself at some point.”
“Sure. Happens all the time. And with both lives only aware of their own lifespan you don’t even know it’s happening.”
“So what’s the point of it all?”
“Seriously?” I asked. “Seriously? You’re asking me for the meaning of life? Isn’t that a little stereotypical?”
“Well it’s a reasonable question,” you persisted.
I looked you in the eye. “The meaning of life, the reason I made this whole universe, is for you to mature.”
“You mean mankind? You want us to mature?”
“No, just you. I made this whole universe for you. With each new life you grow and mature and become a larger and greater intellect.” “Just me? What about everyone else?”
“There is no one else,” I said. “In this universe, there’s just you and me.”
You stared blankly at me. “But all the people on earth…”
“All you. Different incarnations of you.”
“Wait. I’m everyone!?”
“Now you’re getting it,” I said, with a congratulatory slap on the back. “I’m every human being who ever lived?”
“Or who will ever live, yes.”
“I’m Abraham Lincoln?”
“And you’re John Wilkes Booth, too,” I added.
“I’m Hitler?” You said, appalled.
“And you’re the millions he killed.”
“I’m Jesus?”
“And you’re everyone who followed him.”
You fell silent.
“Every time you victimized someone,” I said, “you were victimizing yourself. Every act of kindness you’ve done, you’ve done to yourself. Every happy and sad moment ever experienced by any human was, or will be, experienced by you.”
You thought for a long time.
“Why?” You asked me. “Why do all this?”
“Because someday, you will become like me. Because that’s what you are. You’re one of my kind. You’re my child.”
“Whoa,” you said, incredulous. “You mean I’m a god?”
“No. Not yet. You’re a fetus. You’re still growing. Once you’ve lived every human life throughout all time, you will have grown enough to be born.”
“So the whole universe,” you said, “it’s just…”
“An egg.” I answered. “Now it’s time for you to move on to your next life.”
And I sent you on your way.


----------



## f00bar

The science good, religion bad argument makes me snicker when you consider Hiroshima/Nagasaki, virtually every weapon ever used being developed using the science of the age, not to mention the current state of Climate Change which by the scientific community itself is close to 100% the result of science. Science has no moral compass making any comparison between religion and science completely invalid.

Scientists on the other hand do. And more often than not guess where it's rooted from, whether they are sitting in a pew or not every Sunday.


----------



## deagol

Science is essentially the search for truth, how the universe works. It, in and of itself, is capable of being used for good or evil. It is a tool in the hand of humanity. How we use that tool is up to us. 

It's when that search leads us away from specific explanations that were given to us by religion many years prior that people who cling to those beliefs often get upset.

Fraxmental, to your point about Christianity not being "not OK" and all others OK. The "big 3" are all mostly the same, just change a few names, locations, etc. Specifically Islam is very much like Christianity, although the adherents to either would likely deny it while attempting to kill each other. 

Perhaps what you are referring to is that Christianity is the dominant religion in many western countries and the politically correct movement is beginning to hem it in a bit, thus the "anti-Christian" feeling perceived by some (at least in USA). Everything is relative, so if you are used to cultural dominance and it is curtailed a bit, it probably feels like "persecution".


----------



## chomps1211

Steezus,…. I never saw that before. Interesting. It's fiction, but I always enjoyed fiction! That was a very interesting premise!

OP,.. Honestly,.. I was a little disappointed in the video. (…I hate to showcase and admit to my ignorance of the whole _"Who's Who"_ in the world of snowboarding gods & legends, but,..) I have read and heard so much here on SBF about the "Great Terje Haakonsen" but I haven't seen any of his riding videos. So here I was,.. hoping to see some serious snow porn when I queued the vid! And it's an interview! (..I thought it was cool tho, when he used the "T" lift as a 1/2 pipe!) 

Maybe if I knew more about the guy and his history, or if I had seen _any_ of his movies? Maybe then I would have found his "Existential Pondering's" a bit more interesting. :dunno: As it is,.. for me and what I know about him presently,..? It was just an introspective interview on a "guy" I don't know shit about. :shrug:

Honestly,.. I was bored! :blush: 

The subsequent religious and philosophical rantings posted in response to the original thread start, have proved to be *far* more interesting and entertaining than the video! :laugh: 

If I was interested in seeing some of his riding,.. especially Big Mountain, POW type movies, (if he did any,..?) What would you recommend I search for and watch first?

Thanks!


----------



## CassMT

terje's extreme cockiness turned me off of him when he was 15, only now starting to warm up to him again. the guy, not the riding, the riding has always been...yeh. a bit like i feel about D. Davis now, crazy impressive, butt such a lil douche

religion, grief, this will not end well


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> ....If I was interested in seeing some of his riding,.. especially Big Mountain, POW type movies, (if he did any,..?) What would you recommend I search for and watch first?
> 
> Thanks!


Youtube is your friend....


----------



## Mizu Kuma

CassMT said:


> terje's extreme cockiness turned me off of him when he was 15, only now starting to warm up to him again. the guy, not the riding, the riding has always been...yeh. a bit like i feel about D. Davis now, crazy impressive, butt such a lil douche
> 
> religion, grief, this will not end well


And I thought that I was the only one that reckoned Danny Davis was a bit of a knob!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> Youtube is your friend....


D-Uhhhhhhhhohhh,…!

Yeah no shit sherlock!   I was asking for a _specific_ recommendation so I wouldn't have to wade thru tons of "Shit" to find the nugget of gold!

I already said I don't know anything about the guy, other than He's viewed as a _"Snowboarding God"_ by many!

I'll keep it relevant to the thread topic and put it this way,.. Even tho Terje is "A God," I don't want to read the WHOLE bible! Just the exciting bits!  :rofl3: Maybe I'll start my own Terje religion afterwards and go for tax exempt status! :laugh:

Just hoping to get steered to some of his better stuff without going thru a ton of Google time is all!


----------



## CassMT

Mizu Kuma said:


> And I thought that I was the only one that reckoned Danny Davis was a bit of a knob!!!!!


a bit?


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> D-Uhhhhhhhhohhh,…!
> 
> Yeah no shit sherlock! ....


You can still find clips of the riding that you seek on Youtube..... but may have to wade through other stuff. If you enter the correct search terms, you can pull up a good clip right at your fingertips to give you an idea of what people are talking about.... (for example, try Terje Alaska)

As far as a specific movie, I have none to recommend.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

CassMT said:


> a bit?


Yep, that's the guy!!!!!


----------



## KansasNoob

ShredLife said:


> huuuh?
> 
> 
> here's one way that embracing science will solve some of the world's problems:
> 
> the human species living in our current paradigm of resource use results in a parasite that is scarring the planet (our host) at a rate that we simply cannot reconcile. the majority of the humans leading to this overpopulation are ignorant, uneducated, mind-controlled religious poor people who have lots and lots of children for stupid cultural reasons. science makes us self aware of these things. science gives us the only hopes to help correct it.


Have you ever thought that maybe birth rate had nothing to do with religion? Maybe PEOPLE JUST LIKE TO FUCK. 

If you want to pick on people for having too many kids don't look at the US. Many countries in Africa are 4, 5, 6, even 7 kids per woman. US is like 2. 

I think it has more to do with lack of education than religion. Obviously, there are plenty of religious people in the US who do not have a bunch of kids. Hence our birth rate being BELOW the worldwide average. However, in shit poor countries where people are uneducated, the average is generally pretty high.

So are you going to go over and tell Bobby the basket weaver to quit pumpin out kids? Yeah I bet you are.


List of sovereign states and dependent territories by fertility rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mizu Kuma

KansasNoob said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe birth rate had nothing to do with religion? Maybe PEOPLE JUST LIKE TO FUCK.
> 
> If you want to pick on people for having too many kids don't look at the US. Many countries in Africa are 4, 5, 6, even 7 kids per woman. US is like 2.
> 
> I think it has more to do with lack of education than religion. Obviously, there are plenty of religious people in the US who do not have a bunch of kids. Hence our birth rate being BELOW the worldwide average. However, in shit poor countries where people are uneducated, the average is generally pretty high.
> 
> So are you going to go over and tell Bobby the basket weaver to quit pumpin out kids? Yeah I bet you are.
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by fertility rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I might be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure he was referrin to countries like some of those in Africa?????


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe birth rate had nothing to do with religion? ....


and then there is this...

" _We believe that the commandment God gave to Adam and Eve to multiply and replenish the earth is still in effect_."

http://mormonwoman.org/2011/05/13/ask-a-mormon-woman-why-do-mormons-have-so-many-kids/


----------



## ShredLife

KansasNoob said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe *birth rate had nothing to do with religion?* Maybe PEOPLE JUST LIKE TO FUCK.
> 
> If you want to pick on people for having too many kids don't look at the US. Many countries in Africa are 4, 5, 6, even 7 kids per woman. US is like 2.
> 
> I think it has *more to do with lack of education than religion*. Obviously, there are plenty of religious people in the US who do not have a bunch of kids. Hence our birth rate being BELOW the worldwide average. However, in shit poor countries where people are uneducated, the average is generally pretty high.
> 
> So are you going to go over and tell Bobby the basket weaver to quit pumpin out kids? Yeah I bet you are.
> 
> 
> List of sovereign states and dependent territories by fertility rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


i guess you live in Kansas, so i don't exactly expect you to get it... religion IS the idea that you don't need to wonder, you don't need to explore, you don't need to keep learning. its all in the book.

in fucked up poor countries religion is the main form of tribalism, and the main way for the strong to control the weak. they happen to not like their sheep educated, because educated people ask critical questions and see thru that dumb shit. so, they subjugate their women and fuck goats. 

just look at the US as a microcosm if you like; the states with the most religiosity also have the highest teen pregnancy rates. educated people fuck, they just use birth control, because they're not stupid.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

ShredLife said:


> i guess you live in Kansas, so i don't exactly expect you to get it... religion IS the idea that you don't need to wonder, you don't need to explore, you don't need to keep learning. its all in the book.
> 
> in fucked up poor countries religion is the main form of tribalism, and the main way for the strong to control the weak. they happen to not like their sheep educated, because educated people ask critical questions and see thru that dumb shit. so, they subjugate their women and fuck goats.
> 
> just look at the US as a microcosm if you like; the states with the most religiosity also have the highest teen pregnancy rates. educated people fuck, they just use birth control, because they're not stupid.


----------



## mojo maestro

Dust in the wind is really all we are.........


----------



## racer357

This thread is awesome. I would never have guessed I would ever in my life say these words, but several of TTT and Shred's posts I feel like I typed.

Religion is an imaginary friend for feeble minded people. Sheeple if you will.

I agree with the thought 100% , you die, it's over, you go in your little box to turn to worm dirt. THE END.


----------



## KansasNoob

ShredLife said:


> i guess you live in Kansas, so i don't exactly expect you to get it... religion IS the idea that you don't need to wonder, you don't need to explore, you don't need to keep learning. its all in the book.
> 
> in fucked up poor countries religion is the main form of tribalism, and the main way for the strong to control the weak. they happen to not like their sheep educated, because educated people ask critical questions and see thru that dumb shit. so, they subjugate their women and fuck goats.
> 
> just look at the US as a microcosm if you like; the states with the most religiosity also have the highest teen pregnancy rates. educated people fuck, they just use birth control, because they're not stupid.


What is your problem with tribalism then? People killing each other off is the second oldest form of population control. The first is nature killing people off. :hairy:

If I had $1 for every time someone insinuated I was an ignorant moron b/c of living in KS I'd have a new set of bindings. Have Internet and books here too, believe it or not. Also like 7 women! :embarrased1:


----------



## deagol

Not everyone is insulting Kansas.... TBH, I think some of the anti-Kansas sentiment may be a reaction to what their school board has been up to in the last few years. Politics/religion encroaching into the realm of science is a bad thing, as demonstrated there.

I was trying to address your specific point about religion vs. birthrate. 
But now, are you defending religion/tribalism as a way of killing people off?


----------



## ShredLife

KansasNoob said:


> What is your problem with tribalism then? People killing each other off is the second oldest form of population control. The first is nature killing people off. :hairy:


does it look to you like any of that is working? for population control i mean... 


no, science/genocide/zombieapocalypse/alieninvasion... that's what we need.


----------



## KansasNoob

I don't think there a good way to compare the US with Africa based on religion. I think religion is irrelevant when you're talking about a third world country. 

I think there is no perfect way for the world to be in equilibrium. People will always fight, starve, get diseases. It's the way of the world. Right now technology has given some cultures an advantage. It can't last forever. There are those (especially in ag states like Kansas) who would lead us to believe that it's possible to feed the whole world, and everyone will have enough food, sit around a campfire and sing, etc. It's unrealistic to believe that the world won't always suck for most people here. 

Personally, I understand there's not much I can do about it, appreciate how good I have it, and enjoy my life.

EDIT: Like I said, I do agree the current course isn't sustainable. I just think it's the way of the world, where y'all believe it's religions fault.


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> ... I think religion is irrelevant when you're talking about a third world country.
> .....


Man, I have to shake my head at this statement. Think about Pakistan (or fill in the blank here) and repeat this and see how it sounds.. 

The truth is that the more backwards a country is, the more likely it is to be religious. For the other end of the spectrum, look at the Scandinavian countries.. ahead of USA on many marks and far less religious. 

small example here:
Addicting Info – American Bible-Thumper Travels To Scandinavia, Freaks Out After Discovering How Secular They Are (VIDEO)


----------



## 16gkid

KansasNoob said:


> I think religion is irrelevant when you're talking about a third world country.


Holy fuck is this ignorant! Have you ever been to a third world country? I came from one and let me tell you, when you are poor and have nothing, religion is the ONLY thing you have and it is FUCKING HUGE! sorry man between this and thinking religion has nothing to do with people having kids, i dont think you know fuck all about the topic at hand:facepalm3:


----------



## Manicmouse

neni said:


> uhm... close. Rather 10'000 years  that's about when the first humans settled in the Fertile Crescence and picked up agriculture instead of being hunter-gatherers, which led to way more food production -> biger population -> specialization -> technology development like metallurgy. Before that, for a loooong time, not much technology other than speers n stone tools. BTW: Excellent book on that topic: Jared Diamond - Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies.





Mizu Kuma said:


> You could probably go a lot longer back than that!!!!!
> 
> The use of fire had to be pretty scientific in nature?????


Anatomically modern humans first appear in the fossil record in Africa about 195,000 years ago.

Wikipedia folks. Even early types of modern humans learnt how to bang rocks on to monkey heads to make monkey brain soup. Technology!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

KansasNoob said:


> I don't think there a good way to compare the US with Africa based on religion. I think religion is irrelevant when you're talking about a third world country.
> 
> I think there is no perfect way for the world to be in equilibrium. People will always fight, starve, get diseases. It's the way of the world. Right now technology has given some cultures an advantage. It can't last forever. There are those (especially in ag states like Kansas) who would lead us to believe that it's possible to feed the whole world, and everyone will have enough food, sit around a campfire and sing, etc. It's unrealistic to believe that the world won't always suck for most people here.
> 
> Personally, I understand there's not much I can do about it, appreciate how good I have it, and enjoy my life.
> 
> EDIT: Like I said, I do agree the current course isn't sustainable. I just think it's the way of the world, where y'all believe it's religions fault.


Religion is the very thing that was contrived in order to control the poor, uneducated masses!!!!! 

If a country wasn't ruled by its "church" leader, the Kings right hand man was always a Preacher!!!!!


----------



## neni

Manicmouse said:


> Anatomically modern humans first appear in the fossil record in Africa about 195,000 years ago.
> 
> Wikipedia folks. Even early types of modern humans learnt how to bang rocks on to monkey heads to make monkey brain soup. Technology!


??? Read again. Carefully. Topic was _technology improvement_ and not anatomy or trivial striking tools. Chipping stones for > 2M years wasn't exactly a big leap forward in terms of technology  whereas since the comparable short time since the neolithic revolution, technology development exploded.


----------



## Manicmouse

neni said:


> ??? Read again. Carefully. Topic was _technology improvement_ and not anatomy or trivial striking tools. Chipping stones for > 2M years wasn't exactly a big leap forward in terms of technology  whereas since the comparable short time since the neolithic revolution, technology development exploded.


Technology is technology, my point was humans have been using technology and making advancements for a long long time and not just to destroy the environment or whatever the guy from Kansas said 

The first stone tool was probably one of the most important technological innovations in human history!


----------



## ShredLife

KansasNoob said:


> I think religion is irrelevant when you're talking about a third world country.


i think you should probably do some more thinking.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> ….Chipping stones for > 2M years wasn't exactly a big leap forward in terms of technology  whereas since the comparable short time since the neolithic revolution, technology development exploded.





Manicmouse said:


> Technology is technology….
> ….The first stone tool was probably one of the most important technological innovations in human history!


Both valid points,.. While I agree with both of you, I have to expound upon that with a _small_ addition. Manic,.. if you include _control & use of fire_ along with bashing monkey's with stones in that statement of yours,..? I would have to say "Yes!" Then I would rank those two as _"The"_ technological advancement! Probably of paramount importance in allowing for humans survival. 

At the same time,.. As neni correctly pointed out,.. _that_ particular coupling of technologies (_..chipping rocks as she so quaintly put it!_  ) did not advance very much at all until we began forming the types of societies that weren't possible before the advent of agriculture.

Until some humans were free to,.. well, think really. As is only possible due to moving to well fed, protected societies! Until we were able to engage in activities that didn't revolve around having to spend _every_ waking hour of _every_ day, toiling, hunting, gathering just to survive? Technology was slow to advance!

_After_ the development of agriculture and the societies that provided for the survival of people who's talents were _other_ than bringing down mastodons? Then we start to see an exponential increase in the speed with which technology advances. (_Ironically,… we also see a parallel increase in the introduction of religious organization necessary for crowd control. Which also leads to religion's consolidation of power & control over society and technology!_)

…Can't win for loosing there! :lol:


----------



## ShredLife

*IN TODAYS NEWS, BROUGHT TO YOU BY RELIGION:
*
Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- [Breaking news update, posted at 3:23 p.m. ET]

The death toll in Tuesday's Taliban attack at a school in Pakistan has climbed to 145, military spokesman Gen. Asim Bajwa said. *The toll includes 132 children*, 10 members of the school's staff and three soldiers, he told CNN's Hala Gorani.

[Previous story, posted at 2:44 p.m ET]

Taliban slaughter at least 141, mostly children, in Pakistan school

(CNN) -- "'*God is great*,'" the Taliban militants exclaimed, as they roared through the hallways of a school in Peshawar, Pakistan.

Then, 14-year-old student Ahmed Faraz recalled, one of them changed the narrative.

" *'A lot of the children are under the benches,' " a Pakistani Taliban said, according to Ahmed. " 'Kill them.' "*


----------



## deagol

or closer to home..
Christian Identity


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> or closer to home..
> Christian Identity


OFFS!


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> …Can't win for loosing there! :lol:


Well put together, chomps. 
That's a hobby of yours or is the 'merican school system actually not as bad as its reputation? (No pun intended at all; I often question the system here. Some of the most interesting conjunctions I've later learned out of books where simply neglegted in all the anthropology lessons I had in university).


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Well put together, chomps.
> *That's a hobby of yours or is the 'merican school system actually not as bad as its reputation?* (No pun intended at all; I often question the system here. Some of the most interesting conjunctions I've later learned out of books where simply neglegted in all the anthropology lessons I had in university).


:rofl3: Well,.. I've often been told,.. "I couldn't _possibly_ be as stupid as I look or sound!"  :rofl4:

This really does seem to surprise a great many of you here on the forum! (…as is evidenced in this post and Grey Dragon's reply to it!) :laugh:

I Haven't quite yet decided whether I'm utterly hurt and insulted by this, or if I'm really Really flattered by what a marvelous actor I must be! :blink:

:rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: 
(….shoulda listened to my Granma about first impressions,. eh?)


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> :rofl3: Well,.. I've often been told,.. "I couldn't _possibly_ be as stupid as I look or sound!"  :rofl4:


Uhm... k... I think you got me wrong (or I put it unclearly ) just wanted to know if this topic is a special interest of yours cos it sounded alike (if so, next question would have been for recommendatins on books ). Really sorry if I came across insulting, wasn't intended, was just interested. (May I play the language card?) :whiteflag:


----------



## BoardWalk

There's Gods in Game of Thrones.......and lot's of naked people. There you go, my religion in a nutshell.


----------



## deagol

BoardWalk said:


> There's Gods in Game of Thrones.......and lot's of naked people. There you go, my religion in a nutshell.


GOT's religion of the 7 reminds me a lot of Catholicism....
BTW, how off-topic has this thread gone !!


----------



## fraxmental

ShredLife said:


> *IN TODAYS NEWS, BROUGHT TO YOU BY RELIGION:
> *
> Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- [Breaking news update, posted at 3:23 p.m. ET]
> 
> The death toll in Tuesday's Taliban attack at a school in Pakistan has climbed to 145, military spokesman Gen. Asim Bajwa said. *The toll includes 132 children*, 10 members of the school's staff and three soldiers, he told CNN's Hala Gorani.
> 
> [Previous story, posted at 2:44 p.m ET]
> 
> Taliban slaughter at least 141, mostly children, in Pakistan school
> 
> (CNN) -- "'*God is great*,'" the Taliban militants exclaimed, as they roared through the hallways of a school in Peshawar, Pakistan.
> 
> Then, 14-year-old student Ahmed Faraz recalled, one of them changed the narrative.
> 
> " *'A lot of the children are under the benches,' " a Pakistani Taliban said, according to Ahmed. " 'Kill them.' "*


This is islam, a religion of violence and killing, so its the opposite of christianity, Death, submission, hate and intolerance is what islam is about. its a fact. acctualy you cannot compare islam to any other religion. their real weapon is women womb and they use it to make as many kids as they have.and outnumber the other religion so at least some will be left if there is any civilian war.
has nothing to do with what christianity is. love and forgiveness.

Islam can be blamed and held accountable for the Murders, violence, rapes, molestations of children, terrorism and so on when the muslim commits these crimes because they are taught from birth to.. “follow in the way of the prophet muhammad.” al-qur’an (at-tawba) and Sunnah al-hadith instruct the muslim to live as muhammad lived. Muhammad beheaded more than 900 Jews.. and the Jews had never done anything to muhammad. Muhammad invaded Jewish land, raped Jewish Women, robbed Jewish caravans.. and so on. These are not my words.. they are muhammads.
this is what it is, not what some leaders wants them to know, or some sort of manipulation. 

when a christian murders, is not what his book tells him, so blame the individual, but when your book asks you to murder, who would you blame?
there are big diferences, and yes religion is often use as a weapon of manipulation. so what? a lot of people are using good thinks to achieve bad things, this is how bad the people are. 
Fake religion does not exclude God, or any other existence that at some point asked for a "religion".


----------



## lab49232

fraxmental said:


> This is islam, a religion of violence and killing, so its the opposite of christianity, Death, submission, hate and intolerance is what islam is about. its a fact. acctualy you cannot compare islam to any other religion. their real weapon is women womb and they use it to make as many kids as they have.and outnumber the other religion so at least some will be left if there is any civilian war.
> has nothing to do with what christianity is. love and forgiveness.
> 
> Islam can be blamed and held accountable for the Murders, violence, rapes, molestations of children, terrorism and so on when the muslim commits these crimes because they are taught from birth to.. “follow in the way of the prophet muhammad.” al-qur’an (at-tawba) and Sunnah al-hadith instruct the muslim to live as muhammad lived. Muhammad beheaded more than 900 Jews.. and the Jews had never done anything to muhammad. Muhammad invaded Jewish land, raped Jewish Women, robbed Jewish caravans.. and so on. These are not my words.. they are muhammads.
> this is what it is, not what some leaders wants them to know, or some sort of manipulation.
> 
> when a christian murders, is not what his book tells him, so blame the individual, but when your book asks you to murder, who would you blame?
> there are big diferences, and yes religion is often use as a weapon of manipulation. so what? a lot of people are using good thinks to achieve bad things, this is how bad the people are.
> Fake religion does not exclude God, or any other existence that at some point asked for a "religion".


Are you forgetting about the Inqusition which was arguably more violent than the current Islam issue...


----------



## chomps1211

Neni,.. check your PM's. The TLDR version of the answer to your question is there! :shrug:



neni said:


> Uhm... k... I think you got me wrong (or I put it unclearly ) *just wanted to know if this topic is a special interest of yours cos it sounded alike (if so, next question would have been for recommendatins on books* ). Really sorry if I came across insulting, wasn't intended, was just interested. (May I play the language card?) :whiteflag:


Oh for goodness sake,.. :blush: No, Neni, I sincerely apologize for making it sound as if I _was_ actually insulted by your comment! :embarrased1:  Please believe that! I was only trolling for laughs there! K? :blush:

Seriously Neni,.. I was just _playing_ the clown again. Not at all meant to be taken seriously! 

To answer your question in a serious manner,… I have to say no, It's not a subject that I have any _particular_ scholarly interest in. It's not a hobby or anything that I read a lot about. I am just generally interested in science. Stuff like, evolution, (…both biologic and sociological!) technology, natural history, even religious origins and history! (…strictly from a scientific & sociologic viewpoint tho, not as a fervent believer or zealot.)

Having said that,.. I can't say I'm much of a scholar in _that_ regard! Most of my reading revolves around entertainment. What scholarly volumes I own or read are focused more on the natural sciences. That tends to be where my interests lie.

So,.. Having strayed wildly off topic! I hope you will forgive me for ever giving you the impression that I was genuinely hurt or insulted by your comments. I always assumed they were made in jest, and just responded in kind. Sorry Kiddo! :embarrased1:


----------



## deagol

fraxmental said:


> This is islam, a religion of violence and killing, so its the opposite of christianity, ...


They are more alike than you allude to.

just for starters
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124494788


----------



## fraxmental

deagol said:


> They are more alike than you allude to.
> 
> just for starters
> Is The Bible More Violent Than The Quran? : NPR


“God chooses to become involved in violence so that evil
will not have the last word. In everything, including
violence, God seeks to accomplish loving purposes.”
this is from the link you've posted,it's the answer to the old testament violence...well god didn't had sex, and raped children, did not had sex slaves.
what about the new testament? there is a lot of reading from your links, i will take a closer look, and at the youtoube video too. i have read the old testament. there are some violent pictures...but remember God is the creator, sometimes He reconsiderd, sometimes He felt sorry for what He accomplished...
take a look
Teachings of Muhammad vs. Jesus | sharia unveiled


----------



## fraxmental

lab49232 said:


> Are you forgetting about the Inqusition which was arguably more violent than the current Islam issue...


bible do not teach violence and God do not asks for it, so blame the people who say that are christians, and do the opposite. i agree


----------



## lab49232

fraxmental said:


> “God chooses to become involved in violence so that evil
> will not have the last word. In everything, including
> violence, God seeks to accomplish loving purposes.”
> this is from the link you've posted,it's the answer to the old testament violence...well god didn't had sex, and raped children, did not had sex slaves.
> what about the new testament? there is a lot of reading from your links, i will take a closer look, and at the youtoube video too. i have read the old testament. there are some violent pictures...but remember God is the creator, sometimes He reconsiderd, sometimes He felt sorry for what He accomplished...
> take a look
> Teachings of Muhammad vs. Jesus | sharia unveiled


Regardless of that the point is that every religion has been using it to justify violence and murder since the dawn of time. That's the real problem. The Catholic church executed thousands in the inquisition. There have been countless Christian wars, pretty much every religion has gone to war over it. No amount of text from any source can combat that or justify it.


----------



## lab49232

fraxmental said:


> bible do not teach violence and God do not asks for it, so blame the people who say that are christians, and do the opposite. i agree


God acts through people right? The Pope does God's work, if I blame the Pope I have to blame God as well...


----------



## deagol

fraxmental said:


> “God chooses to become involved in violence so that evil
> will not have the last word. In everything, including
> violence, God seeks to accomplish loving purposes.”
> this is from the link you've posted,it's the answer to the old testament violence...well god didn't had sex, and raped children, did not had sex slaves.
> what about the new testament? there is a lot of reading from your links, i will take a closer look, and at the youtoube video too. i have read the old testament. there are some violent pictures...but remember God is the creator, sometimes He reconsiderd, sometimes He felt sorry for what He accomplished...
> take a look
> Teachings of Muhammad vs. Jesus | sharia unveiled


The stuff above reads more like scripture and less like historical fact. Here is a quote from the same link, I was hoping this would underscore the point better: 

"_In the end, the scholars can agree on one thing: The DNA of early Judaism, Christianity and Islam code for a lot of violence. Whether they can evolve out of it is another thing altogether_." 

by the way, I am stoked that you want to look at that video series.. I know a conversation like this can take some ugly turns, I tried to avoid that in this thread. 

The only reason I decided to step into the fray was the small chance to inspire someone to do some more digging. If that actually does get accomplished even through all of this, that is very cool. It is against the odds as well. Hope you get something from it...


----------



## fraxmental

lab49232 said:


> God acts through people right? The Pope does God's work, if I blame the Pope I have to blame God as well...


Pope is a simple man...i don;t think he is more special than you or any other. just because he has a function in the catholic empire doesn't make him God.
do what the pope tells not what he does.(there is this word arround here about the religious leaders)...in my opinion most of them are trying to manipulate.(politics, power and money are involved). they arent doing God's work, which should be spreading the love and the word of God for humanity, to repent from their sins and ignorance, and receive Jesus as the only way to God. You cannot find signs of violence, or bad things related to Jesus, Son of God, Son of Man.


----------



## Manicmouse

fraxmental said:


> This is islam, a religion of violence and killing, so its the opposite of christianity, Death, submission, hate and intolerance is what islam is about. its a fact. acctualy you cannot compare islam to any other religion. their real weapon is women womb and they use it to make as many kids as they have.and outnumber the other religion so at least some will be left if there is any civilian war.
> has nothing to do with what christianity is. love and forgiveness.


Fucking hilarious when Christian nutjobs in America have killed way more people since 9/11 than Muslim nutjobs.

Christianity isn't love and forgiveness, it's intolerance and control.


----------



## fraxmental

the chance to inspire for more digging i think is the answer too....a question mark is the path to the answer.


----------



## fraxmental

Manicmouse said:


> Fucking hilarious when Christian nutjobs in America have killed way more people since 9/11 than Muslim nutjobs.
> 
> Christianity isn't love and forgiveness, it's intolerance and control.


evil is evil. if you call yourself an animal you are not one, same as people calling themselves christians, but of course they will be judge as christians, but a real folower of Christ will not call them christians. like i said, evil is everywhere, there are no good people and bad people by their religion, God is not a god of a certain religion it's more a God of a human, it;s direct and personal.


----------



## ShredLife

you don't know what the fuck you're talking about so kindly shut the fuck up with your delusional fairytale. its offensive. 

Fuck Jesus. he condemns non-believers to hell. if i met him i'd beat his hypocritical hippie ass.


you can't see the violence from your side because you are willfully ignorant. your style of thinking should be exterminated.


----------



## Handbanana

I'm really disappointed this thread is about religion instead of Terje.


----------



## trapper

Handbanana said:


> I'm really disappointed this thread is about religion instead of Terje.


+a billion


----------



## neni

*something calming*


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> you don't know what the fuck you're talking about so kindly shut the fuck up with your delusional fairytale. its offensive.
> 
> Fuck Jesus. *he condemns non-believers to hell*. if i met him i'd beat his hypocritical hippie ass.
> 
> 
> you can't see the violence from your side because *you are willfully ignorant*. your style of thinking should be exterminated.


I'm not preaching here one way or another about religion or trying to engage in this flame war, but did notice a glaring fallacy in the above statements. You stated that "he condemns non-believers to hell", when the bible actually states pretty clearly “Indeed, God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.” (John 3:17)
Jesus was also quoted in the bible as saying "And I, if I be lifted up from the earth, will draw *all men* unto me." (John 12:32)

ig·no·rance
/ˈiɡnərəns/
noun
noun: ignorance

lack of knowledge or information.

"he acted in ignorance of basic procedures"

synonyms:

incomprehension of, unawareness of, unconsciousness of, unfamiliarity with, inexperience with, lack of knowledge about, lack of information about; 
informalcluelessness about


----------



## aggie05

and +1 for going back to Terje!


----------



## TimelessDescent

California is a good example of what happens when you anger God.


----------



## Jason

Kill non believers 
They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman. (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)


----------



## Jason

Kill the entire town if One Person Worships Another God
Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods. In such cases, you must examine the facts carefully. If you find it is true and can prove that such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock. Then you must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it. Put the entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God. That town must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt. Keep none of the plunder that has been set apart for destruction. Then the LORD will turn from his fierce anger and be merciful to you. He will have compassion on you and make you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors. "The LORD your God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving you today, doing what is pleasing to him." (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)


----------



## aggie05

Jason said:


> Kill non believers
> They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman. (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)


I'm going to assume that is in response to my reply? If so: 1. 2 Chronicles is waaaaaay before Jesus and therefore has nothing to do with the original discrepancy of Jesus condemning people to hell. 2. Christianity as a whole disregards most of the old testament as a guideline to living because the bible is an evolved scope of the religion in the period in which it was written (between old and new testament--basically pre and post Jesus, hence "Christianity"). This is why the Hammurabi Code isn't followed in Chrisitianity even though much of it exists in the old testament scripture. (eye for an eye, etc)


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> I'm not preaching here one way or another about religion or trying to engage in this flame war, but did notice a glaring fallacy in the above statements. You stated that "he condemns non-believers to hell", when the bible actually states pretty clearly “Indeed, God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.” (John 3:17)
> Jesus was also quoted in the bible as saying "And I, if I be lifted up from the earth, will draw *all men* unto me." (John 12:32)
> 
> ig·no·rance
> /ˈiɡnərəns/
> noun
> noun: ignorance
> 
> lack of knowledge or information.
> 
> "he acted in ignorance of basic procedures"
> 
> synonyms:
> 
> incomprehension of, unawareness of, unconsciousness of, unfamiliarity with, inexperience with, lack of knowledge about, lack of information about;
> informalcluelessness about


but according to christianity:

- God created everything, including heaven and hell.

- God controls everything, including the rules to get into heaven.

- If you don't believe Jesus is your savior you go to hell and burn in a lake of fire for eternity.

- Jesus is God/God's Son/Him/The Living God.

am i missing something?


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> I'm going to assume that is in response to my reply? If so: 1. 2 Chronicles is waaaaaay before Jesus and therefore has nothing to do with the original discrepancy of Jesus condemning people to hell. 2.* Christianity as a whole disregards most of the old testament as a guideline to living because the bible is an evolved scope of the religion in the period in which it was written (between old and new testament--basically pre and post Jesus, hence "Christianity")*. This is why the Hammurabi Code isn't followed in Chrisitianity even though much of it exists in the old testament scripture. (eye for an eye, etc)


so the God of the old Testament isn't God? It's a fake book and a fake story?


----------



## Jason

aggie05 said:


> I'm going to assume that is in response to my reply? If so: 1. 2 Chronicles is waaaaaay before Jesus and therefore has nothing to do with the original discrepancy of Jesus condemning people to hell. 2. Christianity as a whole disregards most of the old testament as a guideline to living because the bible is an evolved scope of the religion in the period in which it was written (between old and new testament--basically pre and post Jesus, hence "Christianity"). This is why the Hammurabi Code isn't followed in Chrisitianity even though much of it exists in the old testament scripture. (eye for an eye, etc)


Picking and choosing what parts of the Bible to believe in is awesome!


----------



## deagol

if you put your faith in the bible, you can't cherry pick it. You have to accept the whole thing. You can't conveniently ignore the parts you don't like (It's the "word of god" after-all). 
You have illuminated the fact, however, that it is not written by one voice, one mind. It contradicts itself throughout, which does make it hard for anyone who really goes through it to reconcile to themselves. That's what the video series I posted way up-thread goes into, among many other things. 

this one gets into the origins of "god"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlnnWbkMlbg&list=PLA0C3C1D163BE880A&index=17

As far as getting back to Terje, I tried to do that a while back, but realized it's a lost cause....


----------



## Manicmouse

How can you trust a book translated so poorly over thousands of years? The translation from Hebrew to Greek changed "young woman" to "virgin"...

Now there's all this bullshit about virgin birth lol

Terje is not amused!


----------



## TimelessDescent

The Bible is the Word of God

Many will walk the path that leads to destruction


----------



## ShredLife

TimelessDescent said:


> The Bible is the Word of God


no, it isn't. people wrote it.


----------



## Jason

Manicmouse said:


> How can you trust a book translated so poorly over thousands of years? The translation from Hebrew to Greek changed "young woman" to "virgin"...
> 
> Now there's all this bullshit about virgin birth lol
> 
> Terje is not amused!


Not even an original story: 10 Christ-like Figures Who Pre-Date Jesus - Listverse

"gods" before Christ were from virgin birth, were carpenters, were born on December 25th and had other similar stories in the Bible.


----------



## Jason

TimelessDescent said:


> The Bible is the Word of God
> 
> Many will walk the path that leads to destruction


Why don't you believe in Thor?


----------



## aggie05

Rather than picking and choosing, it is more of looking at it as a whole. Picking and choosing is what you are both doing by picking things out and trying to tear a religion as a whole apart with select lines. The bible is, as I said, an evolution of the religion. Specifically, the old testament WAS the way things were done and the new testament IS the way things are intended to be done going forward. The new testament is what separates Christianity from Judaism, Islamism, etc. Christianity is based on the teachings of Christ and the Apostles. Those happen in the New Testament. You don't buy a book from the store, read four lines, and assume to know what the story was saying do you? The story develops, evolves, and builds to a finale. It's not a God in the old testament and a God in the new testament. It is one God who, in the simplist form, made amendments based upon certain events. The same God that most monotheistic religions are based upon. Where religions differ are with the changed expectations or lack thereof from God. 

And back to my original point, Jesus didn't condemn anyone to hell in any part of the bible and that is not at all what is taught. That's why he is called the saviour; according to Christianity, he saves people from hell through forgiveness. Believe in Jesus as the Son of God or not, he makes for a pretty good example to live your life by with a solid foundation. The basic teachings come down to just not being an asshole. We all fall short of this (religious or not), but it doesn't change it being an ideal way of life (the not being an asshole part  )


----------



## ShredLife

Aggie: is Jesus God?


----------



## aggie05

For my beliefs, that is a complicated answer-yes and no. Aside from the fact that it could turn into an essay, elaborating any further isn't going to get any of us anywhere as we aren't going to change beliefs over what was written on a forum lol.

I am in no way trying to convert anyone over to Christianity or any other religion in a snowboarding forum. I just wanted to clarify a few "mistakes" that I saw. Believe in God or not, knowledge is power and with the corrections you gain knowledge of what is written. You can use this knowledge going forward and it may even aid in your argument against Christianity one day. Either way, I respect your beliefs and we all share a common passion which is what unites us on this forum; and it isn't God (obviously). That's ok. I don't wish ill on anyone because they don't think like I do. It's all good.

Edit: and Shredlife- I wasn't trying to be an ass to you at all. I really enjoy a lot of what you have to say about snowboarding, and have learned a lot through you. I respect that. It really gets good when you get riled up at somebody's shit! I would gladly knock back a beer with you anytime man.


----------



## Mizu Kuma




----------



## timmytard

ShredLife said:


> no, it isn't. people wrote it.


hahaha

To 

Fuckin'

Funny.

why's it on paper if god wrote it?

He walks on water? No

Nobody smarter or has unlimited powers? (if power is even the right word?)

How come it's on fuckin' paper man?

That just reeks of plagiarism.



TT


----------



## aggie05

So if I ask you to write/dictate something for me, and you do so, you are plagiarizing? Are historians plagiarizing? To be fair, he said it was the word of God, and not words written by God.


----------



## F1EA

That dude Jesus is pretty cool.


----------



## timmytard

aggie05 said:


> So if I ask you to write/dictate something for me, and you do so, you are plagiarizing? Are historians plagiarizing? To be fair, he said it was the word of God, and not words written by God.


Why isn't it written in the sky?

Somewhere, where nobody can fuck with it.

Written in & on something, other than dirt on a tree.

If it streaks across the sky, in flaming hieroglyphics like some fuckin' twisted Karaoke machine.

I might say "I don't think Dave did that"

But dirt on a tree

Tony prolly did that? or Mike or Luke skyhopper or mickey mouse.

Anyone can scribble dirt on a tree & say "God wrote that"


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

So, a question to all the God Fearers out there!!!!!

With all the uncertainty about his existence, combined with all the hate, poverty, murdering, torturing, illness, in today's world, why doesn't the Almighty drop us a line and do a little housekeeping on his planet????? 

Either,

A: He's lost his touch, and has fuck all powers to change a thing?????

B: He's really a prick that gets a kick out of people suffering miserable lives?????

Or,

C: There simply is no God?????

Unless you have another perfectly good option, this is the cold stark reality of the situation!!!!! 

* If you reply that it's "Not as simple as that", then please elaborate so I can understand why you'd believe in this rubbish that is religion!!!!!


----------



## timmytard

I like the guy talkin' about Thor & odin.

He's my new leader and almighty knower of all that is good & right in the world.

Suffer my wrath if you do not follow atheist guy in black shirt.


TT


----------



## ShredLife

Mizu Kuma said:


> So, a question to all the God Fearers out there!!!!!
> 
> With all the uncertainty about his existence, combined with all the hate, poverty, murdering, torturing, illness, in today's world, why doesn't the Almighty drop us a line and do a little housekeeping on his planet?????
> 
> Either,
> 
> A: He's lost his touch, and has fuck all powers to change a thing?????
> 
> B: He's really a prick that gets a kick out of people suffering miserable lives?????
> 
> Or,
> 
> C: There simply is no God?????
> 
> Unless you have another perfectly good option, this is the cold stark reality of the situation!!!!!
> 
> * If you reply that it's "Not as simple as that", then please elaborate so I can understand why you'd believe in this rubbish that is religion!!!!!


Their excuse: "Free Will brah.... "


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> So, a question to all the God Fearers out there!!!!!
> 
> why doesn't the Almighty drop us a line and do a little housekeeping on his planet?????
> Either,
> A: He's lost his touch, and has fuck all powers to change a thing?????
> 
> B: He's really a prick that gets a kick out of people suffering miserable lives?????
> Or,
> 
> C: There simply is no God?????
> 
> Unless you have another perfectly good option, this is the cold stark reality of the situation!!!!!


While I am most certainly not a believer, (…probably fall more into the Agnostic category most often,) I do remember hearing an explanation somewhere that works as an answer that question. Although it's not perfect and it doesn't usually fly with the "Believers of Religion." It does at least provide another option for explaining the whole "Suffering & Misery" conundrum while still allowing for the _possible_ existence of a caring deity!

It is that God exists, but having set up the Universe to work the way it does, God is not going to intervene in our lives! Having created and given us "Free Will" it is up to us to figure it out and make this work.

God exists and is every bit as horrified, sad and heartbroken as we are over seeing the misery and suffering that exists in this world!

Now, of course that _ONLY_ works, if you concede that there are no "miracles!" The Bible and any and all religious dogma is wrong. Because if God _were_ to arbitrarily come into the world and perform these miracles for some and not for others? Then we're right back to the limited choices in Mizu's argument (B) and they become even more difficult to refute! :dunno:

I am Not saying this is what I believe,.. Just throwing it out there as an alternative to options A, B, or C in Mizu's example.


----------



## fraxmental

Mizu Kuma said:


> So, a question to all the God Fearers out there!!!!!
> 
> With all the uncertainty about his existence, combined with all the hate, poverty, murdering, torturing, illness, in today's world, why doesn't the Almighty drop us a line and do a little housekeeping on his planet?????
> 
> Either,
> 
> A: He's lost his touch, and has fuck all powers to change a thing?????
> 
> B: He's really a prick that gets a kick out of people suffering miserable lives?????
> 
> Or,
> 
> C: There simply is no God?????
> 
> Unless you have another perfectly good option, this is the cold stark reality of the situation!!!!!
> 
> * If you reply that it's "Not as simple as that", then please elaborate so I can understand why you'd believe in this rubbish that is religion!!!!!


Well he will according to the bible, it's His promise to cleanse the world, by the end of time but why do you think that the period of our existence and the missery and diseases of our generation is the time that God should come and clean. He doesnt tell when, just that he will. This is what we are looking forward. A lot will turn they back on what they hear, and a lot will perish by not believing. Its us who are bad to each other , and its us who are violent, the people . God it is not bad if people are selfish and full
Of ego, and so tight to this world that will use everything for theyr own prosperity.( see big religions). Gods church is the people not a certain religion. Because we the peope are the ultimate creation. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> Well he will according to the bible, it's His promise to cleanse the world, by the end of time but why do you think that the period of our existence and the missery and diseases of our generation is the time that God should come and clean. He doesnt tell when, just that he will. This is what we are looking forward. A lot will turn they back on what they hear, and a lot will perish by not believing. Its us who are bad to each other , and its us who are violent, the people . God it is not bad if people are selfish and full
> Of ego, and so tight to this world that will use everything for theyr own prosperity.( see big religions). Gods church is the people not a certain religion. Because we the peope are the ultimate creation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


this drivel is so fucking offensive to rational thinking people... it disgusts me that we allow this shit as a global society. you should all be put down.


----------



## fraxmental

ShredLife said:


> this drivel is so fucking offensive to rational thinking people... it disgusts me that we allow this shit as a global society. you should all be put down.


You should start yout own religion and start doing what you preach. But there are few like you . You wont make a difference. Im sorry you dont care and some words are like acid for you. But hey there will be a time when Truth will reveal and a lot of non sense will be put down. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mizu Kuma

fraxmental said:


> Well he will according to the bible, it's His promise to cleanse the world, by the end of time but why do you think that the period of our existence and the missery and diseases of our generation is the time that God should come and clean. He doesnt tell when, just that he will. This is what we are looking forward. A lot will turn they back on what they hear, and a lot will perish by not believing. Its us who are bad to each other , and its us who are violent, the people . God it is not bad if people are selfish and full
> Of ego, and so tight to this world that will use everything for theyr own prosperity.( see big religions). Gods church is the people not a certain religion. Because we the peope are the ultimate creation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought he created Man in his own image?????

There's been suffering goin on even before Jesus was born!!!!! What's he waitin for????? Isn't that why Jesus rocked up in the first place????? To save us from our Sins?????

Sounds like your answer is a little bit of A mixed in with a smidgen of B then????? 

That's if you say that C is wrong?????


----------



## fraxmental

By the way:
http://youtu.be/UhupGr2Av98 i think this is solid ridibg from terje and i remember(i think) seeing him in supernatural with same style


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShredLife

fraxmental said:


> You should start yout own religion and start doing what you preach. But there are few like you . You wont make a difference. Im sorry you dont care and some words are like acid for you. But hey there will be a time when Truth will reveal and a lot of non sense will be put down.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you are a liar.

you don't have knowledge of anything that can't be proven.

eventually all religious thought will be purged - either thru education, extermination, or extinction. 

your hope is false. your knowledge a lie.


----------



## timmytard

yup, looks like he's lost a step or two.

Sweet twin he's on too.


TT


----------



## timmytard

ShredLife said:


> you are a liar.
> 
> you don't have knowledge of anything that can't be proven.
> 
> eventually all religious thought will be purged - either thru education, extermination, or extinction.
> 
> your hope is false. your knowledge a lie.


& if shredded wheat & myself agree on this..

You know, you're all fuckin' wrong.

:finger1:


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> While I am most certainly not a believer, (…probably fall more into the Agnostic category most often,) I do remember hearing an explanation somewhere that works as an answer that question. Although it's not perfect and it doesn't usually fly with the "Believers of Religion." It does at least provide another option for explaining the whole "Suffering & Misery" conundrum while still allowing for the _possible_ existence of a caring deity!
> 
> It is that God exists, but having set up the Universe to work the way it does, God is not going to intervene in our lives! Having created and given us "Free Will" it is up to us to figure it out and make this work.
> 
> God exists and is every bit as horrified, sad and heartbroken as we are over seeing the misery and suffering that exists in this world!
> 
> Now, of course that _ONLY_ works, if you concede that there are no "miracles!" The Bible and any and all religious dogma is wrong. Because if God _were_ to arbitrarily come into the world and perform these miracles for some and not for others? Then we're right back to the limited choices in Mizu's argument (B) and they become even more difficult to refute! :dunno:
> 
> I am Not saying this is what I believe,.. Just throwing it out there as an alternative to options A, B, or C in Mizu's example.


Yeah, I've heard that one before, but as an example of what happened in Pakistan when a Taliban Gunman shot that 2 year old child!!!!!

I realise the Gunman had his own "Free Will", but what happened to the 2 year old's "Free Will"????? 

Maybe when Almighty God wrote out his "Grand Plan" he accidentally missed this little oversight????? 

Or maybe it's A, B, or C, cause that's where we end up again?????


----------



## fraxmental

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, I've heard that one before, but as an example of what happened in Pakistan when a Taliban Gunman shot that 2 year old child!!!!!
> 
> I realise the Gunman had his own "Free Will", but what happened to the 2 year old's "Free Will"?????
> 
> Maybe when Almighty God wrote out his "Grand Plan" he accidentally missed this little oversight?????
> 
> Or maybe it's A, B, or C, cause that's where we end up again?????


Godlike does not make us God.. Maybe he is wainting for more to repent so that they not suffer the endless separation from God which comes after the freewill ends (the moment of death). At some point God Felt sorry for creating the man and women. Freewill its done by choosing. A two tears old cannot judgedly ( its this even a word?) choose between life and death that is why you dont baptise new borns. And who said that people care about others frewill. When someone shots you as an act of sacrifice for their god he doesnt ask you first. We are free and frewill is the moment when God give you a chance to choose between eternal life or "death"(spiritual).

Look im sure its nothing new , and there were a lot of this threads going on. But we think different and sharing makes life more rich and who knows ,having a purpose its much more (even logical for proof sekeers) than having no purpose. We need to search it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, I've heard that one before, but as an example of what happened in Pakistan when a Taliban Gunman shot that 2 year old child!!!!!
> 
> I realise the Gunman had his own "Free Will", but what happened to the 2 year old's "Free Will"?????
> 
> Maybe when Almighty God wrote out his "Grand Plan" he accidentally missed this little oversight?????
> 
> Or maybe it's A, B, or C, cause that's where we end up again?????


Well,.. I believe the point of that particular story was that just because there is horrendous pain and suffering in the world. That doesn't automatically preclude the possability that a deity exist or that that deity does not carr about human suffering. God in this instance created the universe. Not in 7 days, but in the 14+billion years it has taken. God supposedly created the universe to work the way it does. Allowing natural processes to bring about intelligent life. God supposedly loves and values that life, but is not, as Shreds graphic so humorously depicted, looking in from outside admonishing and condeming us to hell for masturbating. 

God created us. God loves us. God wants us to do right and make a paradise for ourselves here. And God feels pain and sorrow over the suffering we inflict and endure. But it is entirely up to us to make it work. God is NOT getting involved in the day to day minutia, preforming miracles, raising the dead and parting oceans, etc. 

That is my take on what that story is supposed to mean. As I said tho. It doesn't placate the "Religious". It doesn't allow for the God that cares if you eat meat on Fridays or curse. This is not the God of the bible or koran or any other organized religion. It is simply given as one example to explain how there could possibly be a Loving God considering the backdrop of human suffering. That's all. 

In your example, the child's free will and life was simply lost to chance as the asshole Taliban took advantage of his freedom to act as he chose to. And supposedly, according to this paradigm for the existense of a a deity,..

God feels just as much outrage, anger and pain over that child's sensless death as you or I do. But like you or I. Is powerless to change it in this universe as created. :dunno:

Honestly,.. As a concept and creation of an explanation of God's existance & workings goes,..? It's a hell of a lot better than most I've heard. 

Again, I do not claim I believe this or that it's a perfect explanation. I'm simply explaining how I think it's supposed to be interpreted is all.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

fraxmental said:


> Godlike does not make us God.. Maybe he is wainting for more to repent so that they not suffer the endless separation from God which comes after the freewill ends (the moment of death). At some point God Felt sorry for creating the man and women. Freewill its done by choosing. A two tears old cannot judgedly ( its this even a word?) choose between life and death that is why you dont baptise new borns. And who said that people care about others frewill. When someone shots you as an act of sacrifice for their god he doesnt ask you first. We are free and frewill is the moment when God give you a chance to choose between eternal life or "death"(spiritual).
> 
> Look im sure its nothing new , and there were a lot of this threads going on. But we think different and sharing makes life more rich and who knows ,having a purpose its much more (even logical for proof sekeers) than having no purpose. We need to search it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



So what's Gods Will when someone (a baptised adult, that has been devoutly religious for their whole life) gets shot, they don't die so they don't end up going to the afterlife of wonderment, but instead suffer a miserable life of pain through countless operations from the wounds, can't work in order to feed and clothe themselves, or even have enough money or support to live in somewhere other than a squalid mud hut in an arid land?????

Is it Gods Will to let this person suffer?????

If it is, then God is an Arsehole plain and simple!!!!!

Why would you worship an Arsehole?????

I'd honestly like to know!!!!!


----------



## fraxmental

I Cannot speak from a suffering person point of view but if you are related to any of a case similar or exactly with the case you exposed it will be neccesarily to ask him/her. From my point of view when God is present in the life of some , suffering or not , that person will be a testimony of God as long as they live. 
I dont try to give rules, or suppose to know about how things are, these are my opinions and i think that every case is specific and personal a we are individuals with very different conceptions and expectations and only love of God is able to contains all o us. The house of my soul is far too smal to contain him.there is a book that i intend to read. Its a persective about pain from a very rational and interesting author. The problem of pain, and a grief observed by c.s lewis


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> Well,.. I believe the point of that particular story was that just because there is horrendous pain and suffering in the world. That doesn't automatically preclude the possability that a deity exist or that that deity does not carr about human suffering. God in this instance created the universe. Not in 7 days, but in the 14+billion years it has taken. God supposedly created the universe to work the way it does. Allowing natural processes to bring about intelligent life. God supposedly loves and values that life, but is not, as Shreds graphic so humorously depicted, looking in from outside admonishing and condeming us to hell for masturbating.
> 
> God created us. God loves us. God wants us to do right and make a paradise for ourselves here. And God feels pain and sorrow over the suffering we inflict and endure. But it is entirely up to us to make it work. God is NOT getting involved in the day to day minutia, preforming miracles, raising the dead and parting oceans, etc.
> 
> That is my take on what that story is supposed to mean. As I said tho. It doesn't placate the "Religious". It doesn't allow for the God that cares if you eat meat on Fridays or curse. This is not the God of the bible or koran or any other organized religion. It is simply given as one example to explain how there could possibly be a Loving God considering the backdrop of human suffering. That's all.
> 
> In your example, the child's free will and life was simply lost to chance as the asshole Taliban took advantage of his freedom to act as he chose to. And supposedly, according to this paradigm for the existense of a a deity,..
> 
> God feels just as much outrage, anger and pain over that child's sensless death as you or I do. But like you or I. Is powerless to change it in this universe as created. :dunno:
> 
> Honestly,.. As a concept and creation of an explanation of God's existance & workings goes,..? It's a hell of a lot better than most I've heard.
> 
> Again, I do not claim I believe this or that it's a perfect explanation. I'm simply explaining how I think it's supposed to be interpreted is all.


Yeah, that's the argument that's most commonly used when the Almighty's Compassion gets questioned, so why did Jesus heal a few Leapers, and feed the starving????? 

That's akin to giving a starving child a lolly pop before sending them back to the dirt field they live in!!!!! It's torture for those that can't have these things!!!!!

Maybe If the story is true, I can only put it down to God having a bit of fun with his goldfish in a bowl then?????

And if that's the case, as I said above, he's an Arsehole!!!!! 

Why would you whish to spend eternity with an Arshole, or even wanna worship one in the first place?????

So you don't go to Hell, where you'll spend an eternity with an evil person?????

Gods willingness to let people suffer for no reason makes him an evil person in my eyes!!!!! He proved once that he can stop pain and suffering through Jesus!!!!! So why stop there if you're such a caring and loving deity?????

All according to the "Good Book" he's a loving God!!!!!

It's because none of it is true!!!!!

That's why I don't even waste my time believing in the nonsense in the first place!!!!! 

Biggest selling fiction of all time!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Yeah, That's my problem with most versions of Theology as well. That willingness, and in some instances even the "requirement" that people should suffer. Innocent people. Also the seeming perversity of the fact that often the evil and wicked it appears do not! 

For me, That's where the whole concept is flawed and breaks down. After that, it can't be properly, or satisfactorily explianed either. Not to my satisfaction anyway. Free will, God's mystery, testing of one's faith? None of those are good enough to bring me back to,.. "Ok! God is love and I'm down with following and obeying the doctrin." :shrug:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah, That's my problem with most versions of Theology as well. That willingness, and in some instances even the "requirement" that people should suffer. Innocent people. Also the seeming perversity of the fact that often the evil and wicked it appears do not!
> 
> For me, That's where the whole concept is flawed and breaks down. After that, it can't be properly, or satisfactorily explianed either. Not to my satisfaction anyway. Free will, God's mystery, testing of one's faith? None of those are good enough to bring me back to,.. "Ok! God is love and I'm down with following and obeying the doctrin." :shrug:


Yeah, I think a lot of us older crew were bought up goin to Sunday School and sayin a mornin prayer each day at school, and this can embed the Christianity Doctrine deep into our sponges at an early age of our thought development!!!!! 

That's why they use to do it!!!!! Constantly tell a kid that he's Superman, and that he's impervious to anything on this planet, and surely enough he'll begin to believe it!!!!!

Luckily evolution gave us the power to use our grey matter to work out what is real, and what is not as we get older!!!!!


----------



## Steezus Christ

Religion, just like ketamine and many other things in life, should be taken in moderation. I believe it is important to not take the bible literally and as fact, but to take the teachings and apply them to how you go about life. It's basically a guide book for how to not live like a cunt. I value the morals and ethics it instils in a community. I think many people will agree with me there. Fundamentalist christians are a lot different to your everyday catholic. I'm a catholic. I went to a catholic boys boarding school, said prayers, went to mass, studied religious education, ate bread and drank wine. I don't believe a lot of things I read in the bible, but I do take the teachings and morals from the stories and use them as life lessons. That is the idea behind any religion.

Unfortunately, yes you do get extremism as you would with any other mass following. People who take the teachings and try to project their faith onto you, just as you have people proclaiming their lack of faith onto you. I don't care that you do or don't believe in a God or a religion, that's fine and I'm sure it works with you, but don't try to shove it down other peoples throats. Don't take the words as fact and try to convert non-believers, just as you shouldn't discriminate a person for believing in such a religion. Don't be a k-hole, be ketanice


----------



## neni

Steezus Christ said:


> Religion, just like ketamine and many other things in life, should be taken in moderation. I believe it is important to not take the bible literally and as fact, but to take the teachings and apply them to how you go about life. It's basically a guide book for how to not live like a cunt. I value the morals and ethics it instils in a community.



See… and that’s the moment when I usually get angry when discussing with believers. I don’t mind at all if someone believes in whatever age old gods or ghosts or spaghetti monsters, for me, it goes into the same category as thinking espresso is great, chilli is disgusting or whatever, it’s a personal preference and perception (hey, I finally got that word into my brain, yay). If it makes you feel better to believe in a bigger power, call this bigger power however you want, it’s all fine. 

But don’t pretend that it is a necessity to be a moral human being! Bollocks! One can perfectly live a “good” life by simply using common sense. I certainly don’t need an ancient book to be aware that it’s maybe not that good to kill, rob and betray. Sapere aude! And I honestly would prefer to live among ppl who were reflecting and thinking by themselves what is good or bad, than among such who need a guidebook to become a social human being. Morals and ethics are inherent in an individual (1st we’re social animals and 2nd we’re **** _sapiens_; that’s a pretty good base to think: uh… I don’t like to be treated like this or that. So maybe my fellow men also don’t like to be treated alike). If one has no morals n ethics, he also won’t get it with a guidebook.


----------



## backstop13

Steezus Christ said:


> Religion, just like ketamine and many other things in life, should be taken in moderation. I believe it is important to not take the bible literally and as fact, but to take the teachings and apply them to how you go about life. It's basically a guide book for how to not live like a cunt. I value the morals and ethics it instils in a community. I think many people will agree with me there. Fundamentalist christians are a lot different to your everyday catholic. I'm a catholic. I went to a catholic boys boarding school, said prayers, went to mass, studied religious education, ate bread and drank wine. I don't believe a lot of things I read in the bible, but I do take the teachings and morals from the stories and use them as life lessons. That is the idea behind any religion.
> 
> Unfortunately, yes you do get extremism as you would with any other mass following. People who take the teachings and try to project their faith onto you, just as you have people proclaiming their lack of faith onto you. I don't care that you do or don't believe in a God or a religion, that's fine and I'm sure it works with you, but don't try to shove it down other peoples throats. Don't take the words as fact and try to convert non-believers, just as you shouldn't discriminate a person for believing in such a religion. Don't be a k-hole, be ketanice


Thus sayeth our lord, Steezus Christ!


----------



## backstop13

neni said:


> But don’t pretend that it is a necessity to be a moral human being! Bollocks! One can perfectly live a “good” life by simply using common sense. I certainly don’t need an ancient book to be aware that it’s maybe not that good to kill, rob and betray. Sapere aude! And I honestly would prefer to live among ppl who were reflecting and thinking by themselves what is good or bad, than among such who need a guidebook to become a social human being. Morals and ethics are inherent in an individual (1st we’re social animals and 2nd we’re **** _sapiens_; that’s a pretty good base to think: uh… I don’t like to be treated like this or that. So maybe my fellow men also don’t like to be treated alike). If one has no morals n ethics, he also won’t get it with a guidebook.


to further your point Neni, some of the biggest asshats in the history of the world used the morality of the bible as a "guidebook" to commit some of the worst atrocities the world has seen.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> for me, it goes into the same category as *thinking chilli is great, espresso is disgusting* or whatever, it’s a personal preference
> 
> *Sapere aude!*


First of all,.. I *fixed that* for you! (…it was either fix it or have your eternal soul damned & condemned to hellfire for all eternity for such unrepentant *blasphemy!!!*)   

:rofl4:

and Second,.. 







:hairy:


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> ….
> But don’t pretend that it is a necessity to be a moral human being! Bollocks! One can perfectly live a “good” life by simply using common sense. I certainly don’t need an ancient book to be aware that it’s maybe not that good to kill, rob and betray. ….


Very good point, Neni!
I would add to that and say TRUE morality is when you are “good” without promise of being rewarded (Heaven) and avoid being “bad” without threat of punishment (Hell). True morality is how you behave when no one (including “god”) is watching. Otherwise you are just playing a game.

It has been proven that religion evolves (the concept of the monotheistic god evolved from polytheism about 600 BC as a result of cultural shifts in the Middle east at that time). Just like it has been proven that life forms evolve, and continue to evolve. Religion is an evolving method to control people and their behavior. Unfortunately, it's still working.


----------



## CassMT

couldn't care less what someone want to do with their religion, just don't try and push your shit on me. Evangelists, policy wonks, door to door assholes, and people who can't hold a normal conversation without a bunch of , 'we're so blessed"s...kindly fuck off


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> Very good point, Neni!
> I would add to that and say TRUE morality is when you are “good” without promise of being rewarded (Heaven) and avoid being “bad” without threat of punishment (Hell). True morality is how you behave when no one (including “god”) is watching. Otherwise you are just playing a game.


QFT!!! Yes sir,..!!! And that is the *final* illogical, irrational, contradiction in morality that, in most arguments I've heard or been subjected to in favor of religion? That's the one I have always found so impossible to get past.

I,.. not having any religious beliefs, maintain a good decent and moral existence. Not expecting reward nor fearing punishment as any enticement to live and act as I do,.. Yet according to almost all the religious doctrine, I am doomed to an eternity in hell.

The person believing whatever they are told to believe, suppresses whatever thoughts or desires they have in order to please their God, save their soul, and hopefully win a reward of eternal life in heaven. Gets that reward.

Even worse, The lying cheating, adulterous, individual who, near the end, confesses and asks for forgiveness out of fear that they are doomed to hell? They are forgiven and rewarded with heaven over the moral man who was good simply because it was right?

Even as a young child,.. I found myself asking WTF is wrong with that picture???? (…that and wondering, ???How many animals did you say were supposed to fit on that boat???????) :question: 



:hairy:


----------



## Tatanka Head

I'm with Steezus, religion should be handled like drugs. If you are around a bunch of people who are against it then just stay quiet, be happy that you're holding, and if you feel like you need to get it on, then go to the bathroom and set your bible up on the back of the toilet and have at it. Go back out to the others and smile. Think to yourself how lucky you are, and how unlucky they are. 

And if you are with like-minded people, then get on your knees together and huddle over the glass table while you pray. Don't invite others in (no matter how big their trust fund is). If they want, they will join, if not, don't push it on them.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

backstop13 said:


> to further your point Neni, some of the biggest asshats in the history of the world used the morality of the bible as a "guidebook" to commit some of the worst atrocities the world has seen.


Yes to this, and yes to neni's post!!!!!

I'll also add to this that religion instills it's beleifs by scarring the shit out of little children in order to enforce its "moral" compass!!!!! Telling children that they'll go to the firey pits of Hell if they don't believe in the Bible, is akin to tellin kids that if they don't brush their teeth, the monsters in the wardrobe are gonna come out and eat them!!!!! Of course the kids are gonna brush their teeth, but they're most likely gonna end up with some sort of tic by the time they're in high school!!!!!

And Catholisism!!!!! It's okay if you go a little astray now and then, cause all you have to do is rock on up to church and say a few Hail Marys!!!!! WTF kind of morality is that?????

Oh, not to mention the pedophilia that gets covered up!!!!! Go morality Crusaders!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Tatanka Head said:


> I'm with Steezus, religion should be handled like drugs. If you are around a bunch of people who are against it then just stay quiet, be happy that you're holding, and if you feel like you need to get it on, then go to the bathroom and set your bible up on the back of the toilet and have at it. Go back out to the others and smile. Think to yourself how lucky you are, and how unlucky they are.
> 
> And if you are with like-minded people, then get on your knees together and huddle over the glass table while you pray. Don't invite others in (no matter how big their trust fund is). If they want, they will join, if not, don't push it on them.


This is about masturbation, right????? :embarrased1:


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> ...
> Even worse, The lying cheating, adulterous, individual who, near the end, confesses and asks for forgiveness out of fear that they are doomed to hell? They are forgiven and rewarded with heaven over the moral man who was good simply because it was right?
> 
> ..


Yes Chomps, This concept is sometimes referred to as "Religious blackmail". It is blackmail on the part of "god" who has many of the insecure qualities of an all-to human tyrant. "God" desperately needs you to believe in him (hence the insecurity) or he will punish you. That behavior gives away the mindset of people at the time they created "god" (even though "God" was not created at one instant it time, but was an evolving concept that morphed -and continues to morph- to fit the times). This god is a very convenient concept for those who draw their power from religion, as they may mold him in whichever fashion suits their needs (sometimes loving, sometimes vengeful).


----------



## Mizu Kuma

deagol said:


> Yes Chomps, This concept is sometimes referred to as "Religious blackmail". It is blackmail on the part of "god" who has many of the insecure qualities of an all-to human tyrant. "God" desperately needs you to believe in him (hence the insecurity) or he will punish you. That behavior gives away the mindset of people at the time they created "god" (even though "God" was not created at one instant it time, but was an evolving concept that morphed -and continues to morph- to fit the times). This god is a very convenient concept for those who draw their power from religion, as they may mold him in whichever fashion suits their needs (sometimes loving, sometimes vengeful).


Yes, and yes to chomps post!!!!!


----------



## aggie05

neni said:


> But don’t pretend that it is a necessity to be a moral human being! Bollocks! One can perfectly live a “good” life by simply using common sense. I certainly don’t need an ancient book to be aware that it’s maybe not that good to kill, rob and betray. Sapere aude! And I honestly would prefer to live among ppl who were reflecting and thinking by themselves what is good or bad, than among such who need a guidebook to become a social human being. Morals and ethics are inherent in an individual (1st we’re social animals and 2nd we’re **** _sapiens_; that’s a pretty good base to think: uh… I don’t like to be treated like this or that. So maybe my fellow men also don’t like to be treated alike). If one has no morals n ethics, he also won’t get it with a guidebook.





deagol said:


> Very good point, Neni!
> I would add to that and say TRUE morality is when you are “good” without promise of being rewarded (Heaven) and avoid being “bad” without threat of punishment (Hell). True morality is how you behave when no one (including “god”) is watching. Otherwise you are just playing a game.


1. Unless I just missed it somewhere, no one said the bible was a necessity to live a good and moral life. It simply provides a moral compass for some. That doesn't mean that you can't be a good person without it.

2. To the point of being good without reward and threat of punishment if bad: Isn't that what every government and system of laws is based off of? ESPECIALLY American... If no guiding factors where needed to keep people in line, we could just throw out the Bill of Rights and any laws governing this country because people are inherently wise enough to make the upstanding moral decisions on their own. Right? What happens if they choose not to? Punishment? Rights taken away? And if they follow the laws? Granted their rights? See a correlation? 

The bible gives good fundamental guidelines, or even pointers, on how to make your way through life based on events and stories from the past. Doesn't mean everybody has to love the bible or follow the bible. There truly are good people in the world that would be great even without laws, the bible, or anything else to govern them, but there are also people that may have been kept on a better path because of any one of these things. Is that a bad thing? I don't think it is. Not all who believe in God/read the bible/etc. are good people by any means, and to that point not all who don't believe/don't read the bible/etc. are bad either. Doesn't hurt my feelings one way or another if people believe in God or not. That's your own decision and I won't mock or ridicule anyone for their choice in the matter. A good person is a good person and that is all it comes down to for me.


----------



## ShredLife

Steezus Christ said:


> Religion, just like ketamine and many other things in life, should be taken in moderation. I believe it is important to not take the bible literally and as fact, but to take the teachings and apply them to how you go about life. It's basically a guide book for how to not live like a cunt. I value the morals and ethics it instils in a community. I think many people will agree with me there. Fundamentalist christians are a lot different to your everyday catholic. I'm a catholic. I went to a catholic boys boarding school, said prayers, went to mass, studied religious education, ate bread and drank wine. I don't believe a lot of things I read in the bible, but I do take the teachings and morals from the stories and use them as life lessons. That is the idea behind any religion.
> 
> Unfortunately, yes you do get extremism as you would with any other mass following. People who take the teachings and try to project their faith onto you, just as you have people proclaiming their lack of faith onto you. I don't care that you do or don't believe in a God or a religion, that's fine and I'm sure it works with you, but don't try to shove it down other peoples throats. Don't take the words as fact and try to convert non-believers, just as you shouldn't discriminate a person for believing in such a religion. Don't be a k-hole, be ketanice


the catholic church is the world's largest organized pedophilia ring. it is objectively evil. how can you possibly reconcile this?


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> 1. Unless I just missed it somewhere, no one said the bible was a necessity to live a good and moral life. It simply provides a moral compass for some. That doesn't mean that you can't be a good person without it.
> 
> 2. To the point of being good without reward and threat of punishment if bad: Isn't that what every government and system of laws is based off of? ESPECIALLY American... If no guiding factors where needed to keep people in line, we could just throw out the Bill of Rights and any laws governing this country because people are inherently wise enough to make the upstanding moral decisions on their own. Right? What happens if they choose not to? Punishment? Rights taken away? And if they follow the laws? Granted their rights? See a correlation?
> 
> The bible gives good fundamental guidelines, or even pointers, on how to make your way through life based on events and stories from the past. Doesn't mean everybody has to love the bible or follow the bible. There truly are good people in the world that would be great even without laws, the bible, or anything else to govern them, but there are also people that may have been kept on a better path because of any one of these things. Is that a bad thing? I don't think it is. Not all who believe in God/read the bible/etc. are good people by any means, and to that point not all who don't believe/don't read the bible/etc. are bad either. Doesn't hurt my feelings one way or another if people believe in God or not. That's your own decision and I won't mock or ridicule anyone for their choice in the matter. A good person is a good person and that is all it comes down to for me.


this post is disingenuous, bordering on straight up lies.

christians attribute all human morality to god - without god we cannot have morals. it is an extremely offensive and vapid concept that stifles thought. fuck you.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

aggie05 said:


> 1. Unless I just missed it somewhere, no one said the bible was a necessity to live a good and moral life. It simply provides a moral compass for some. That doesn't mean that you can't be a good person without it.
> 
> 2. To the point of being good without reward and threat of punishment if bad: Isn't that what every government and system of laws is based off of? ESPECIALLY American... If no guiding factors where needed to keep people in line, we could just throw out the Bill of Rights and any laws governing this country because people are inherently wise enough to make the upstanding moral decisions on their own. Right? What happens if they choose not to? Punishment? Rights taken away? And if they follow the laws? Granted their rights? See a correlation?
> 
> The bible gives good fundamental guidelines, or even pointers, on how to make your way through life based on events and stories from the past. Doesn't mean everybody has to love the bible or follow the bible. There truly are good people in the world that would be great even without laws, the bible, or anything else to govern them, but there are also people that may have been kept on a better path because of any one of these things. Is that a bad thing? I don't think it is. Not all who believe in God/read the bible/etc. are good people by any means, and to that point not all who don't believe/don't read the bible/etc. are bad either. Doesn't hurt my feelings one way or another if people believe in God or not. That's your own decision and I won't mock or ridicule anyone for their choice in the matter. A good person is a good person and that is all it comes down to for me.


Point 2, deagol said good without promise of reward!!!!!

Governments don't reward you for being good!!!!!

And why should they????? You should be good by your own will!!!!!


----------



## f00bar

Personally I can't stand the militant Atheist who goes out of their way to attack anyone who expresses any sort of belief even without any sign of them preaching. I run into more of this than the other extreme.

I'm in no way considered religious and am part of what I believe to be the silent majority of modern day Christians in the US who probably don't attend church but when a whacko in a cafe has a gun at their head would probably say a silent something to you know who to help see them through it OK.

I'm not really seeing the harm in that.


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> this post is disingenuous, bordering on straight up lies.
> 
> christians attribute all human morality to god - without god we cannot have morals. it is an extremely offensive and vapid concept that stifles thought. fuck you.


I in no way attribute all human morality to God, just like I don't place all immorality on God. I believe that we are of free will to make our own decisions and own walk in life. Without any clarification or elaboration on your thought process on why you believe it is bordering on lies, your own post seems to be quite vapid. Not quite sure why you take such personal offense to it, as that isn't what I was aiming for.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

f00bar said:


> Personally I can't stand the militant Atheist who goes out of their way to attack anyone who expresses any sort of belief even without any sign of them preaching. I run into more of this than the other extreme.
> 
> I'm in no way considered religious and am part of what I believe to be the silent majority of modern day Christians in the US who probably don't attend church but when a whacko in a cafe has a gun at their head would probably say a silent something to you know who to help see them through it OK.
> 
> I'm not really seeing the harm in that.


Just that the whacko in that cafe was most likely brought up with a religious background!!!!!


----------



## kaner3sixteen

my two cents on this, I like Kevin Smith's concept from Dogma, namely that the main problem is that mankind took an idea and built a belief structure on it, and by definition, it's much harder to change a belief than an idea, which leads to people being unable to change, and having to get all fighty to defend their chosen belief.

I have an idea that there may or may not be be a higher power, I don't know for sure, so i can't say. I also have the idea that there are other forms of life in the galaxy, i don't know for sure, but the probability alone supports the concept. However, if i choose to build a belief structure on top of those ideas, I lock myself in, and it's pretty fucking difficult to get yourself out of that. for example, I believe I'm late for a meeting right now, and that's pretty inescapable, so there you are...


----------



## Mizu Kuma

kaner3sixteen said:


> my two cents on this, I like Kevin Smith's concept from Dogma, namely that the main problem is that mankind took an idea and built a belief structure on it, and by definition, it's much harder to change a belief than an idea, which leads to people being unable to change, and having to get all fighty to defend their chosen belief.
> 
> I have an idea that there may or may not be be a higher power, I don't know for sure, so i can't say. I also have the idea that there are other forms of life in the galaxy, i don't know for sure, but the probability alone supports the concept. However, if i choose to build a belief structure on top of those ideas, I lock myself in, and it's pretty fucking difficult to get yourself out of that. for example, I believe I'm late for a meeting right now, and that's pretty inescapable, so there you are...


If you're late just tell them you were abducted by aliens outside your local church?????


----------



## aggie05

Mizu Kuma said:


> Point 2, deagol said good without promise of reward!!!!!
> 
> Governments don't reward you for being good!!!!!
> 
> And why should they????? You should be good by your own will!!!!!


The promise of reward in America specifically, is the ability to maintain rights and other freedoms. Don't drive drunk or get your license revoked, don't commit a felony and maintain the right to vote, etc. Those are all rewards for maintaining a good life. The second you break certain laws, there are penalties in which certain previous rewards are permanently taken away (based on the actions). Don't break the law you get (a), break the law and you get punished and no more (a).
Another form of reward is programs like crimestoppers that pay for information leading to criminals. If they didn't have to pay people to give over the information, do you really think they would? So much of our culture has become incentive based. Humans thrive on reward, no matter how trivial. Bonus at work, game achievements, little trophies or medals, etc.


----------



## f00bar

Mizu Kuma said:


> Just that the whacko in that cafe was most likely brought up with a religious background!!!!!


Shall we damn Darwinism because of those who interpret survival of the fittest to mean it's perfectly fine to let the weak/ill/disabled simply die off and it's better for the gene pool? Anything can be corrupted. 7B people, whack jobs abound.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

f00bar said:


> Shall we damn Darwinism because of those who interpret survival of the fittest to mean it's perfectly fine to let the weak/ill/disabled simply die off and it's better for the gene pool? Anything can be corrupted. 7B people, whack jobs abound.


Actually Darwinism doesn't advocate these things!!!!! It mearly points out that these things occur because that's the way nature is!!!!! 

Even the church won't give up their wealth in order to stop children starving in third world countries!!!!! 

Darwinism doesn't pretend that everything is fluffy white clouds and winged cherubs!!!!!


----------



## deagol

some of the worst things you can imagine come straight from the bible (Leviticus as just one example). It is a great insight to the mindset of barbaric times. If anyone really can't figure out right from wrong just based on common sense, and even instinct, then I seriously worry about them.


----------



## aggie05

Mizu Kuma said:


> Actually Darwinism doesn't advocate these things!!!!! It mearly points out that these things occur because that's the way nature is!!!!!
> 
> Even the church won't give up their wealth in order to stop children starving in third world countries!!!!!
> 
> Darwinism doesn't pretend that everything is fluffy white clouds and winged cherubs!!!!!


So what church are you speaking of here? Or are you just lumping them all together into one stereotype?


----------



## Mizu Kuma

aggie05 said:


> So what church are you speaking of here? Or are you just lumping them all together into one stereotype?


If it's got a preacher in a building, that's all been paid for with money that could've been used to feed starving children, then I'll say that church!!!!!


----------



## aggie05

That money (at least in my church) comes from the donations by members of the church. Do you use all of your free money to feed starving children? If not, why does it offend you how I (or others) use ours? Many donations actually do go in part to feeding children and impoverished in many churches (including mine).


----------



## ShredLife

Aggie is the kind of Christian who will dismiss other followers who don't fit his brand as: not true believers, misled, following the wrong god/religion and use that as a smokescreen for excusing their morally debased behavior...


in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## aggie05

Actually I have said just the opposite this entire time... I have been pretty clear in saying believe what you want to believe, just live a good life.


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> That money (at least in my church) comes from the donations by members of the church. Do you use all of your free money to feed starving children? If not, why does it offend you how I (or others) use ours? Many donations actually do go in part to enabling* pedophilia, ignorance, and Cadillacs* in many churches (including mine).


more accurate.


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> Actually I have said just the opposite this entire time... I have been pretty clear in saying believe what you want to believe, just live a good life.


you are a liar - in the end you think they will burn in a lake of fire for eternity.


----------



## f00bar

Mizu Kuma said:


> *Actually Darwinism doesn't advocate these things!!!!!* It mearly points out that these things occur because that's the way nature is!!!!!
> 
> Even the church won't give up their wealth in order to stop children starving in third world countries!!!!!
> 
> Darwinism doesn't pretend that everything is fluffy white clouds and winged cherubs!!!!!


Which is actually the point. A phrase that doesn't even appear in Darwinism is now almost universally linked to it and open to a myriad of interpretations.


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> Personally I can't stand the militant Atheist who goes out of their way to attack anyone who expresses any sort of belief even without any sign of them preaching. I run into more of this than the other extreme.


See, now I feel the same way. I wouldn't dream of just walking right up to someone and solely because they're acknowledging that they're Christian, begin to berate, belittle, threaten or insult them for their beliefs. I don't for a second believe I or anyone has that right either! 

I don't believe I've done that in the analog wold or within the confines of this thread discussion either. At least I certainly hope I haven't. If I discover that in truth that I have,..? I will apologize, because I also believe that a person is entitled to their beliefs. And should be able to at at a minimum, feel free enough to publicly admit having those beliefs without fear of being attacked or insulted on a personal level for doing so. And vise versa!

Not everyone feels as I do,.. obviously, and if I want to be entitled to my rights? I had better be willing to give them the same consideration,…….. Riiiiiight up until that, or any other person tells me I _HAVE_ to believe, act, or treat people according to their way, convictions, or beliefs! The *second* they follow me into my home, my church (if I went to one,) My family gathering be it for marriage, funeral, hootnanny, or cross burning, _whatever. _ As soon as they do this to harangue me about what a sinner I am, or what a superstitious idiot,… etc. Whomsoever invades my private space _or_ my public rights, to freedom, privacy, safety, etc. and does so telling me they have the secular right and/or divine calling to do it????

Well, lets talk now, about that good Ol' Second Amendment right of mine! Muther fucker!


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> you are a liar - in the end you think they will burn in a lake of fire for eternity.


1. You are telling me my beliefs? Ok

2. You are stereotyping all churches based on the actions of some? When is that ever an acceptable or evolved thought process?

Here are a few of my earlier quotes for clarity on my view of others beliefs:



aggie05 said:


> I am in no way trying to convert anyone over to Christianity or any other religion in a snowboarding forum. I just wanted to clarify a few "mistakes" that I saw. Believe in God or not, knowledge is power and with the corrections you gain knowledge of what is written. You can use this knowledge going forward and it may even aid in your argument against Christianity one day. Either way, I respect your beliefs and we all share a common passion which is what unites us on this forum; and it isn't God (obviously). That's ok. I don't wish ill on anyone because they don't think like I do. It's all good.





aggie05 said:


> Doesn't hurt my feelings one way or another if people believe in God or not. That's your own decision and I won't mock or ridicule anyone for their choice in the matter. A good person is a good person and that is all it comes down to for me.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Mizu Kuma said:


> This is about masturbation, right????? :embarrased1:


 Yes. That, too.


----------



## deagol

chomps1211 said:


> ..
> I don't believe I've done that in the analog wold or within the confines of this thread discussion either. ...


same here. This thread actually has some good info in it, but there is also a lot of back & forth. I feel ready to move on, but I am stuck at work, so I check it to often... :facepalm1:

I wish I was making pow runs somewhere in the mountains, TBH. I have a 3-day avalanche class this weekend to look forward to, at least...


----------



## f00bar

BTW, did this thread go down this route because like me until last night when I viewed it at home where the videos aren't blocked I didn't even realize there was a video embedded in it? Or is it because the snow just sucks outside of CO apparently?


----------



## deagol

f00bar said:


> ... Or is it because the snow just sucks outside of CO apparently?


it sucks in parts of CO, to ...


----------



## aggie05

chomps1211 said:


> See, now I feel the same way. I wouldn't dream of just walking right up to someone and solely because they're acknowledging that they're Christian, begin to berate, belittle, threaten or insult them for their beliefs. I don't for a second believe I or anyone has that right either!
> 
> I don't believe I've done that in the analog wold or within the confines of this thread discussion either. At least I certainly hope I haven't. If I discover that in truth that I have,..? I will apologize, because I also believe that a person is entitled to their beliefs. And should be able to at at a minimum, feel free enough to publicly admit having those beliefs without fear of being attacked or insulted on a personal level for doing so. And vise versa!
> 
> Not everyone feels as I do,.. obviously, and if I want to be entitled to my rights? I had better be willing to give them the same consideration,…….. Riiiiiight up until that, or any other person tells me I _HAVE_ to believe, act, or treat people according to their way, convictions, or beliefs! The *second* they follow me into my home, my church (if I went to one,) My family gathering be it for marriage, funeral, hootnanny, or cross burning, _whatever. _ As soon as they do this to harangue me about what a sinner I am, or what a superstitious idiot,… etc. Whomsoever invades my private space _or_ my public rights, to freedom, privacy, safety, etc. and does so telling me they have the secular right and/or divine calling to do it????
> 
> Well, lets talk now, about that good Ol' Second Amendment right of mine! Muther fucker!


IMHO chomps, you have not been offensive to either side at all. I saw everything you have typed as being part of a discussion without being flagrant or purposely offensive to any individual. I completely agree that no one should be attacked verbally (or physically for that matter) for what they do or don't believe. It's ridiculous when people do that and it only inhibits them from what they were trying to achieve.


----------



## atr3yu

thisis10chars


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> 1. You are telling me my beliefs? Ok
> 
> 2. You are stereotyping all churches based on the actions of some? When is that ever an acceptable or evolved thought process?
> 
> Here are a few of my earlier quotes for clarity on my view of others beliefs:


are you a christian?

if people don't accept jesus as their lord and saviour, what do you think happens to them when they die?


----------



## aggie05

Ha, just stuck at work until January when I can finally touch board to snow for a few weeks. The forum keeps me going until then.


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> are you a christian?
> 
> if people don't accept jesus as their lord and saviour, what do you think happens to them when they die?


I believe that if they lived a good and noble life, then they will go to Heaven. In my own personal life, I just think it is easier to live the kind of life that I strive for with the teachings of the bible. Doesn't mean everyone has to to have and lead a good life.


----------



## chomps1211

Mizu Kuma said:


> This is about masturbation, right????? :embarrased1:





Tatanka Head said:


> Yes. That, too.


Well,.. I do find that frequently, the hair on my palms will get stuck between the keys and gums up my keyboard.  :embarrased1: Is _that_ punishment from above?? :hairy:


----------



## aggie05

chomps1211 said:


> Well,.. I do find that frequently, the hair on my palms will get stuck between the keys and gums up my keyboard.  :embarrased1: Is _that_ punishment from above?? :hairy:


That is quite literally punishment from "below" oint:


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> I believe that if they lived a good and noble life, then they will go to Heaven. In my own personal life, I just think it is easier to live the kind of life that I strive for with the teachings of the bible. Doesn't mean everyone has to to have and lead a good life.


OK - so you just cherry-pick the parts that you like, and ignore the overall dogma. you're not religious, you don't truly believe, and you're a hypocrite - AKA; Liar.


----------



## deagol

Cherry picking is very very common- it kind of has to be 'cuz the entire thing taken as a whole has so many horrible parts to it. There seems to be a threshold where some people realize this and make the step to the other side (losing their religion). It can be very gratifying to see someone cross this boundary and enter "intellectual liberation". There are some great personal stories of people doing just that here:

Recovery from Mormonism - the Mormon Church

Even if you are not or never was religious, there are some awesome stories on this site. I never was Mormon (thank god ), but travel to Utah so often that the topic has always interested me. I recently met a young woman on a canyoneering trip. She works as a guide in Zion National Park and grew up strict Mormon. She and her siblings all grew out of it and it is very interesting to hear them tell their stories, it's like a path to freedom for those who can make it.


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> OK - so you just cherry-pick the parts that you like, and ignore the overall dogma. you're not religious, you don't truly believe, and you're a hypocrite - AKA; Liar.


How is that the case at all? It seems to me like you are cherry picking what you want to determine that others believe. I believe the bible is meant to be interpreted, and that is how I choose interpret it. I use it as a foundation. Does that make me religious, just spiritual, or something else? In my opinion only God will determine that. Maybe it is all hellfire and brimstone like some interpret it, and I will burn with you. I don't know. I do know that it isn't up to you or anyone else to determine what I do or dont believe, just like I wouldn't do for you. As any educated adult should do, I take all opinions, criticisms, and critiques and choose how to use them going forward to hopefully better myself.


----------



## CassMT

Ride your mechanical beast,
to heaven,
Ride that beautiful bitch,
to the ultimate sin

-Swans

thats about all i need


----------



## aggie05

deagol said:


> Cherry picking is very very common- it kind of has to be 'cuz the entire thing taken as a whole has so many horrible parts to it. There seems to be a threshold where some people realize this and make the step to the other side (losing their religion). It can be very gratifying to see someone cross this boundary and enter "intellectual liberation". There are some great personal stories of people doing just that here:
> 
> Recovery from Mormonism - the Mormon Church
> 
> Even if you are not or never was religious, there are some awesome stories on this site. I never was Mormon (thank god ), but travel to Utah so often that the topic has always interested me. I recently met a young woman on a canyoneering trip. She works as a guide in Zion National Park and grew up strict Mormon. She and her siblings all grew out of it and it is very interesting to here them tell their stories, it's like a path to freedom for those who can make it.


Mormons do have so interesting views (I am not by any means Mormon-and mean no offense to anyone who is), but they have an almost enviable community. They (from an outsiders perspective) are very tight knit and REALLY take care of one another. They will not let another in their community go without food or a home. If we would all do that, with or without religion, it would make for a much better world. Some of their other philosophies I just find intriguing as an interesting read, even if I don't agree.


----------



## Jason

aggie05 said:


> Ha, just stuck at work until January when I can finally touch board to snow for a few weeks. The forum keeps me going until then.


Better not be working on the Sabbath!

Exodus 35:2 ESV

Six days work shall be done, but on the seventh day you shall have a Sabbath of solemn rest, holy to the Lord. Whoever does any work on it shall be put to death.


----------



## deagol

aggie05 said:


> Mormons do have so interesting views (I am not by any means Mormon-and mean no offense to anyone who is), but they have an almost enviable community. They (from an outsiders perspective) are very tight knit and REALLY take care of one another. They will not let another in their community go without food or a home. If we would all do that, with or without religion, it would make for a much better world. Some of their other philosophies I just find intriguing as an interesting read, even if I don't agree.


OMG, you should delve more into it than "from an outsiders perspective". Jeez, it's scary that people actually believe that. 

The stuff you hear about Catholics is also present in the Mormon Church.. It' is so bad, I won't get into it here..

Just look at this one link for starters, there is much much more. Ritualized abuse of particularly children, etc, etc.

The Devil is in Dem Books: Trapped in a Mormon Gulag

Founded by a fraud/pedophile/megalomaniac. 

I guess I just wish people would educate themselves first before allowing themselves the luxury of having an opinion on something..

spend an hour on exmormon.org and see what you think then. Take it from people who have lived it...


----------



## Noreaster

f00bar said:


> Shall we damn Darwinism because of those who interpret survival of the fittest to mean it's perfectly fine to let the weak/ill/disabled simply die off and it's better for the gene pool? Anything can be corrupted. 7B people, whack jobs abound.


Actually Darwinism works just fine in a human society. Social animal species, of which humans are one, have evolved their behavior to benefit the thriving of the group as a whole and - as a direct result - ensure its individual members' survival. We don't cast ill and disable off because in the long run it proves more socially beneficial to address illness, weakness or disability (prevention of communicable diseases/prolonging lifespan/ensuring other members' future well being). We say it is a moral thing to do but, in essence, our morality codes are nothing more than a Darwinian set of innate behavioral patterns evolved to benefit the collective. 

When it boils down to basics we're not different at all from a pack of wolves or a school of sardines. We just have a leg up on them because of the opposable thumbs and a developed speech center in our brains.


----------



## aggie05

Jason said:


> Better not be working on the Sabbath!
> 
> Exodus 35:2 ESV
> 
> Six days work shall be done, but on the seventh day you shall have a Sabbath of solemn rest, holy to the Lord. Whoever does any work on it shall be put to death.


I'm definitely working on the Sabbath. Guess I will need to be put to death by more old testament literature that has been amended with the birth of Jesus. If strictly adhering to the old testament; I need to sacrifice my children and better watch out for floods, plagues, and talking snakes too...


----------



## aggie05

deagol said:


> OMG, you should delve more into it than "from an outsiders perspective". Jeez, it's scary that people actually believe that.
> 
> The stuff you hear about Catholics is also present in the Mormon Church.. It' is so bad, I won't get into it here..
> 
> Just look at this one link for starters, there is much much more. Ritualized abuse of particularly children, etc, etc.
> 
> The Devil is in Dem Books: Trapped in a Mormon Gulag
> 
> Founded by a fraud/pedophile/megalomaniac.
> 
> I guess I just wish people would educate themselves first before allowing themselves the luxury of having an opinion on something..


and I wish people wouldn't judge a whole based on one. 

I just said they have an interesting belief and social system. I outlined one part of it that I find to be quite noble, but that doesn't mean I condone every part of it or even agree with their culture/religion as a whole.


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> I'm definitely working on the Sabbath. Guess I will need to be put to death by more old testament literature that has been amended with the birth of Jesus. If strictly adhering to the old testament; I need to sacrifice my children and better watch out for floods, plagues, and talking snakes too...


so you don't believe the garden of eden narrative? noahs ark? genesis?

mormonism is a cult. all religions are death cults.


----------



## deagol

aggie05 said:


> and I wish people wouldn't judge a whole based on one.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "one" ? Do you think this is an isolated incident?


----------



## aggie05

ShredLife said:


> so you don't believe the garden of eden narrative? noahs ark? genesis?
> 
> mormonism is a cult. all religions are death cults.


Why does it matter to you so much what I believe? Are you just curious to find ways to cuss, belittle, or berate me based on my beliefs? It's obvious that we have different beliefs, and I have no issue with that. I don't understand why it seems a few of you do. You claim Christians to be sheeple, but then belittle anyone that doesn't think like you.


----------



## aggie05

deagol said:


> What do you mean "one" ? Do you think this is an isolated incident?


No, it is an expression. I also do not think that every mormon is a child molestor, pedophile, etc in the same way I do not think that every Catholic Priest is a child molestor, or every Atheist is a child molestor. Have there been many instances of each commiting these acts? Yes, buy that doesn't mean they are all bad or all do it. Evil exists and will always exist.


----------



## ShredLife

aggie05 said:


> Why does it matter to you so much what I believe? Are you just curious to find ways to cuss, belittle, or berate me based on my beliefs? It's obvious that we have different beliefs, and I have no issue with that. I don't understand why it seems a few of you do. You claim Christians to be sheeple, but then belittle anyone that doesn't think like you.


i just want you to _think_.


----------



## Psi-Man

Wow, religion and politics sure stir a debate. No need to wonder why that forum is long gone.

Aggie, keep the faith, Merry Christmas.


----------



## backstop13

I believe in the religion of Yoga Pants...

others don't believe in my religion anymore, so I quit talking about it :hairy:


----------



## Jason

aggie05 said:


> I'm definitely working on the Sabbath. Guess I will need to be put to death by more old testament literature that has been amended with the birth of Jesus. If strictly adhering to the old testament; I need to sacrifice my children and better watch out for floods, plagues, and talking snakes too...


They should color code the Bible pages. Red means don't take this seriously, green means this part is definitely true.


----------



## ekb18c

Yoga pants??!?! Did someone say Yoga pants? :jumping1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Jason said:


> They should color code the Bible pages. Red means don't take this seriously, green means this part is definitely true.


Or they could have them perforated, so you can tear out the ones you don't like and then get to choose how it ends?????


----------



## neni

There are actuelly some things I really like abt Christianity: holiday at xmas, holiday at easter, holiday at Ascension day... so I guess, we all do a bit of cherry picking 

In that sense: merry xmas to all. Thanks for the interesting discussion. Not to be taken for granted that a discussion on such a hot tipoc stays as reasonable.


----------



## chomps1211

ekb18c said:


> Yoga pants??!?! Did someone say Yoga pants? :jumping1:


Yeah,.. just as with Fish on friday's! The rules have changed and Yoga pants are now a mortal sin in this dogmatic institution.








(…..backstop has been excommunicated as a heretic for not following along and converting to the "reformed" church of CT!)

:hairy:


----------



## f00bar

neni said:


> There are actuelly some things I really like abt Christianity: holiday at xmas, holiday at easzer, holiday at Ascension day... so I guess, we all do a bit of cherry picking
> 
> In that sense: merry xmas to all. Thanks for the interesting discussion. *Not ro bw
> E taken for granted that a discussion on such a hot tipoc srays as reasonable*.


Someone is hitting the egg nog ...


----------



## lab49232

The reason the non religious are bothered, or more accurately, scared by those who support religion is pretty simple. Without religion in the world there would have been no inquisition, no war in the middle east, no 9/11, no Isis, no witch hunts in Salem, no Taliban, no Christian persecution by the Romans, no enslavement of the Jews, and oh you know about another 4000 years of war, all of which were not one person, not a small group of people but a huge mass of people. So Don't give me one bad person doesn't condemn the idea.

Now not being religious, there have been few wars between people for not "not believing" correctly. Even if you don't support the violence, by continuing to support a belief system that always inevitably leads to this you encourage and support the future production of more wackos.


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> Someone is hitting the egg nog ...


Tee miny Martoony's?? :rofl4:


----------



## aggie05

Psi-Man said:


> Wow, religion and politics sure stir a debate. No need to wonder why that forum is long gone.
> 
> Aggie, keep the faith, Merry Christmas.


Thanks Psi! Merry Christmas to you and your family as well!


----------



## Tatanka Head

f00bar said:


> Someone is hitting the egg nog ...


This will be my go to text for the next time Neni makes fun of my German haha


----------



## aggie05

lab49232 said:


> The reason the non religious are bothered, or more accurately, scared by those who support religion is pretty simple. Without religion in the world there would have been no inquisition, no war in the middle east, no 9/11, no Isis, no witch hunts in Salem, no Taliban,* no Christian persecution by the Romans, no enslavement of the Jews, and oh you know about another 4000 years of war*, all of which were not one person, not a small group of people but a huge mass of people. So Don't give me one bad person doesn't condemn the idea.
> 
> Now not being religious, there have been few wars between people for not "not believing" correctly. Even if you don't support the violence, by continuing to support a belief system that always inevitably leads to this you encourage and support the future production of more wackos.


So the persecution of people with religious beliefs is now blamed on the people that got persecuted? Is it also the Chinese and African's fault that they were enslaved? There have also been countless wars, battles, fights, and genocides that were not based upon religion but rather on a difference in assorted views on government, color of skin, etc. So do we now just judge the entire earth's population as terrible war mongering people?


----------



## f00bar

lab49232 said:


> The reason the non religious are bothered, or more accurately, scared by those who support religion is pretty simple. Without religion in the world there would have been no inquisition, no war in the middle east, no 9/11, no Isis, no witch hunts in Salem, no Taliban, no Christian persecution by the Romans, no enslavement of the Jews, and oh you know about another 4000 years of war, all of which were not one person, not a small group of people but a huge mass of people. So Don't give me one bad person doesn't condemn the idea.
> 
> Now not being religious, there have been few wars between people for not "not believing" correctly. Even if you don't support the violence, by continuing to support a belief system that always inevitably leads to this you encourage and support the future production of more wackos.


I have a hard time figuring out which of my special edition Atheist Collectors Cards I like better. Stalin or Mao. The stats on the back of both are so compelling.


----------



## neni

Tatanka Head said:


> This will be my go to text for the next time Neni makes fun of my German haha


Haha, go ahead, cos I have not the slightest clue what it means :embarrased1:

You know that I didn't really made fun on your German skills?! How could I, you guys could make fun of my English all the time! Additionally, I'm using a smartphone wih a tiny and slow keyboard to write and as such, lots of typos are added to the ones I make due to lack of spelling skills


----------



## fraxmental

looks like aggi's church doesnt need God anymore, nor jesus, because by doing good deeds people found a way to repent themselves. when bible teaches that anyone of us is bad and God is the only good. look at the world and all the bad that is happening. who can say that we are good. god tolerate the bad maybe because we are bad.


----------



## ShredLife

f00bar said:


> I have a hard time figuring out which of my special edition Atheist Collectors Cards I like better. Stalin or Mao. The stats on the back of both are so compelling.


being a professed atheist and killing lots of people =/= killing in the name of atheism. 

lots and lots and lots of killing in the name of one type of jeebus or another.


----------



## f00bar

ShredLife said:


> being a professed atheist and killing lots of people =/= killing in the name of atheism.
> 
> lots and lots and lots of killing in the name of one type of jeebus or another.


Right, the 1930s were an awesome time to be Russian Orthodox.


----------



## lab49232

aggie05 said:


> So the persecution of people with religious beliefs is now blamed on the people that got persecuted? Is it also the Chinese and African's fault that they were enslaved? There have also been countless wars, battles, fights, and genocides that were not based upon religion but rather on a difference in assorted views on government, color of skin, etc. So do we now just judge the entire earth's population as terrible war mongering people?


I never said all war was started by religion, but no war comes from not being religious. War will happen regardless but it would end all the religious killing, ending the belief would actually lead to a more peaceful world. So maybe the most peaceful religion is no religion....

Hey you don't believe in some made up idea, neither do i! Oh wait, I don't like the way you don't believe, we shall persecute, enslave and kill you all!... Ya that's not a thing.


----------



## aggie05

lab49232 said:


> I never said all war was started by religion, but no war comes from not being religious. War will happen regardless but it would end all the religious killing, ending the belief would actually lead to a more peaceful world. So maybe the most peaceful religion is no religion....
> 
> Hey you don't believe in some made up idea, neither do i! Oh wait, I don't like the way you don't believe, we shall persecute, enslave and kill you all!... Ya that's not a thing.


You're absolutely correct. If we all believe the same thing on every single topic, then war will end because there will be no more difference in mindset or opinion. We can just become a big roving band of robots. 

Differences and wars will not stop with or without religion. There are billions of ways to find conflicting view points. The way to stop war is to accept that people think differently than you, and accept it. Compromise. You don't have to accept it as your own, just accept the fact that they believe that way. This goes for everyone in the world. Tolerance ends wars while intolerance begins them.


----------



## aggie05

lab49232 said:


> *but no war comes from not being religious*.


well, maybe not absolutely correct...:facepalm1:


----------



## lab49232

aggie05 said:


> You're absolutely correct. If we all believe the same thing on every single topic, then war will end because there will be no more difference in mindset or opinion. We can just become a big roving band of robots.
> 
> Differences and wars will not stop with or without religion. There are billions of ways to find conflicting view points. The way to stop war is to accept that people think differently than you, and accept it. Compromise. You don't have to accept it as your own, just accept the fact that they believe that way. This goes for everyone in the world. Tolerance ends wars while intolerance begins them.


Did I say it would stop war? Jesus it's like you read posts the same way you read the Bible, skip over parts and twist it so you don't have to accept the flaws. There would be no religious wars without religion, sure there would still be wars, just a lot less of them. There would be no persecution for following the wrong religion, the world would be a more peaceful place. Not 100% peaceful, but more peaceful than it is now.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Stop. Kill this thread.


Everyone is wrong. Only you are right!


Enough. Horse beating. People don't agree. Move on.


----------



## ekb18c

Tatanka Head said:


> Stop. Kill this thread.
> 
> 
> Everyone is wrong. Only you are right!
> 
> 
> Enough. Horse beating. People don't agree. Move on.


:deadhorse::deadhorse:::


----------



## lab49232

I can't believe it's been allowed to go on this long. But the only reason to post to kill it is that you're tired of reading it but just can't bring yourself to stop. If you can't stop reading it you secretly enjoy it or are a glutton for punishment... Conundrum.


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> Stop. Kill this thread.
> 
> 
> Everyone is wrong. Only you are right!
> 
> 
> Enough. Horse beating. People don't agree. Move on.




*….Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*
So many jokes left unposted!!! 

:lol:  :dunno:


ps. Neni,.. check your PM's!


----------



## aggie05

lab49232 said:


> I can't believe it's been allowed to go on this long. But the only reason to post to kill it is that you're tired of reading it but just can't bring yourself to stop. If you can't stop reading it you secretly enjoy it or are a glutton for punishment... Conundrum.


Ha, this we agree on. :jumping1:


----------



## Tatanka Head

lab49232 said:


> I can't believe it's been allowed to go on this long. But the only reason to post to kill it is that you're tired of reading it but just can't bring yourself to stop. If you can't stop reading it you secretly enjoy it or are a glutton for punishment... Conundrum.


Do you think I'm reading anything in here? Read one page and you've read them all. And I'm smart enough to know that religion, politics and baby name discussions are not suited for public forums. Hence the opinions, assholes, we all have them comment I made back on some earlier page.


----------



## lab49232

Tatanka Head said:


> Do you think I'm reading anything in here? Read one page and you've read them all. And I'm smart enough to know that religion, politics and baby name discussions are not suited for public forums. Hence the opinions, assholes, we all have them comment I made back on some earlier page.


Then why come in the thread? And if you haven't read how do you not know some mind blowing point or something wasn't made in one of the last five posts (I know it's highly unlikely but the only way to know is to read it and to ask to shut it down without knowing for sure what is contained, well that makes little sense)


----------



## BoardWalk

aggie05 said:


> There are billions of ways to find conflicting view points.



Sorry, I must disagree.


----------



## lab49232

BoardWalk said:


> Sorry, I must disagree.


:laughat::laughat::laughat::laughat: now that was funny.


----------



## Tatanka Head

lab49232 said:


> Then why come in the thread? And if you haven't read how do you not know some mind blowing point or something wasn't made in one of the last five posts (I know it's highly unlikely but the only way to know is to read it and to ask to shut it down without knowing for sure what is contained, well that makes little sense)


I came in here for the original contents. Then a bunch of people got butt-hurt over some religion shit. A volley of nonsense ensued. This is a religious debate, there is nothing mind-blowing taking place. I'd find more logic in a Harry Potter vs Lord of the Rings debate.


----------



## chomps1211

Since it appears we may only have a short time together before this thread gets shut down,….?  (…Donutz must b sleepin' late nowadays?) :dunno:

I guess I should "_post when I got 'em_!"







:hairy:


----------



## BoardWalk

Tatanka Head said:


> I'd find more logic in a Harry Potter vs Lord of the Rings debate.


Don't get me started.


----------



## lab49232

Tatanka Head said:


> I came in here for the original contents. Then a bunch of people got butt-hurt over some religion shit. A volley of nonsense ensued. This is a religious debate, there is nothing mind-blowing taking place. I'd find more logic in a Harry Potter vs Lord of the Rings debate.


Hey I'm down for starting one of those (Obviously Lord of the Rings is better, although HP isn't without its merits). And this is snowboardingforum, it's pretty much a forum for nonsense and the occasional person asking what board they need for the 100th time. You come for knowledge but stay for the


----------



## f00bar

Tatanka Head said:


> I came in here for the original contents. Then a bunch of people got butt-hurt over some religion shit. A volley of nonsense ensued. This is a religious debate, there is nothing mind-blowing taking place. I'd find more logic in a Harry Potter vs Lord of the Rings debate.


For being awesome Wizards I found neither Dumbledore or Gandolf overly impressive. But I think Dumbedore has an edge, all Gandolf can do is make his staff light up and talk to bugs.


----------



## lab49232

f00bar said:


> For being awesome Wizards I found neither Dumbledore or Gandolf overly impressive. But I think Dumbedore has an edge, all Gandolf can do is make his staff light up and talk to bugs.


But those bugs have eagle friends!!!!!


----------



## BoardWalk

f00bar said:


> For being awesome Wizards I found neither Dumbledore or Gandolf overly impressive. But I think Dumbedore has an edge, all Gandolf can do is make his staff light up and talk to bugs.


Didn't that girl always save Potters ass like the elves saved the kid with the ring? As you can see I'm well studied on the subject.


----------



## fraxmental

or it could stop with an adequate snowboard movie, including terje.

https://vimeo.com/100262966&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />https://vimeo.com/100262966&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">

https://vimeo.com/100262966


----------



## Steezus Christ

10 more pages since i last posted... i'm out. you fucks are too hard to keep up with


----------



## ekb18c

Harry Potter has Emma Watson! I think that's a win right there...


----------



## poutanen

I'm sure this has been posted in this thread already, but here is my god...










I have been touched!


----------



## lab49232

ekb18c said:


> Harry Potter has Emma Watson! I think that's a win right there...


But Liv Tyler has her daddies mouth and elf ears...


----------



## aggie05

I thought we were on HP vs LOTR now? Dreaming about Emma Watson and then in comes the spaghetti and meatballs god to screw it all up!


----------



## aggie05

Elf ears= handles


----------



## f00bar

aggie05 said:


> Elf ears= handles


Female dwarves have beards!


----------



## chomps1211

Steezus Christ said:


> 10 more pages since i last posted... i'm out. you fucks are too hard to keep up with


That right there,..! That's the trouble with today's youth!
No dedication or commitment. No determination to follow thru!

How can you expect to convert all the Heathen's and sinners if you quit so easily!!!

….Thought i'd finish this time with an accurate portrayal of my Ex wife and her devotion, after having been "Born Again!" 








(_In all fairness,..? She's Baptized Southern California, Orange County Evangelical! I'm not even sure that's has reached the level where it's considered sinful yet for that particular sect!_ :shrug


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> I'm sure this has been posted in this thread already, but here is my god...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been touched!



:eyetwitch2:  _Touched _*HELL!!!* 
Pout,.. that Looks like somebody "_*Ripped*_" 'em out!!! Along with some pubes & a little vaas from the looks of it! :eyetwitch2:


...So I gather the SO _did_ catch you posting from her account, eh?
:rofl3:


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> Since it appears we may only have a short time together before this thread gets shut down,….?  (…Donutz must b sleepin' late nowadays?) :dunno:
> 
> I guess I should "_post when I got 'em_!"


The last time I looked at this goddam thread, it was about a video. When the fuck did it go south like this?

Chomps is right that this should have been shut down, but no one complained...

Fukit.


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> The *last time I looked at this goddam thread, it was about a video.* When the fuck did it go south like this?


_Exactly_ .02 seconds later! :embarrased1:



Donutz said:


> Chomps is right that this should have been shut down, but no one complained...
> Fukit.


:question: Why on earth would we,…????
We'z all havin' a blast!! :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## deagol

Donutz said:


> The last time I looked at this goddam thread, it was about a video. When the fuck did it go south like this?
> ...


3rd & 4th posts.....


----------



## timmytard

fraxmental said:


> or it could stop with an adequate snowboard movie, including terje.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/100262966&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />https://vimeo.com/100262966&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">
> 
> https://vimeo.com/100262966


Too many many spins on to rails.

Dig the big floaty backside 180's

The most styling' trick you can do without it actually being a trick.

Throw a grab in there.

BOOM.

Insta-steeze.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Donutz said:


> The last time I looked at this goddam thread, it was about a video. When the fuck did it go south like this?
> 
> Chomps is right that this should have been shut down, but no one complained...
> 
> Fukit.




There's a video?????


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> _Exactly_ .02 seconds later! :embarrased1:


No shit. I remember looking at the thread title, thinking "that could go bad really fast." I looked in the thread, nada.

Then I start seeing comments in other threads about the shitstorm over in "where is your god". Cripes.

sigh. Unfortunately, it _is_ religion and/or politics. So if it heats up again, I'll lock the thread.


----------



## ekb18c

I thought we moved it to Harry Potter Vs LOTR


----------



## deagol

I think that any good that can come of this thread has already happened.... FWIW.


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> I think that *any good* that can come of this thread has already happened.... FWIW.


Now *THAT'S FREAKING HILARIOUS!!!!!*


No kidding either,…!

That is absolutely, wwithout a doubt, *"The"* funniest thing said, whispered, written, posted, ascribed and/or alluded to iwth regards to _*ANYTHING*_ in that Thread! *ROFLUIP*





….aside from "_my_" comedic iterations and contributions that is! 
(What can I say? I'm feeling _particularly_ humorous today! 

LoL


----------



## deagol

Glad you liked it Chomps, sarcasm aside. There is some good info in some of the links.. if someone really wants to dig into this stuff (most people won't bother).


----------



## neni

ekb18c said:


> I thought we moved it to Harry Potter Vs LOTR


Huh...? How can one think of compare 'em? It's like comparing a park vs a pow riding :dunno:


----------



## KansasNoob

I think that for the most part this thread stayed pretty civilized. Yes there were some hateful statements but it's the internet...

I've been watching Terje vids for the last hour. Holy crap.


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> Glad you liked it Chomps, sarcasm aside. There is some good info in some of the links.. if someone really wants to dig into this stuff (most people won't bother).


I'm sure you're right about that. Even from behind some of the venom there were people posting that weren't illiterate uneducated simpletons!

But honest and truly, sarcasm aside here as well,..? If I wanted to hear, find, experience, more about religion? I would be going to church somewhere! :shrug: 

Even tho I did contribute a couple of posts that were of a more serious bent,.. light on the guffaws at it were? It really was pretty much all about the entertainment value given the extremes one expects to see with such a topic. I know more than a few will probably find that statement offensive. I'm apologize to those few for _giving_ offense, not for the attitudes and beliefs that offended!


NEW TOPIC:
NOW,….!!! Seriously! Even in light of the _uber_ extremes and personal insults, attacks and just plain general hate and hostility that reared it's head in this post,..????? (without as Donutz confirmed a single complaint!) This thread indeed got WAY too heated,.. WAY to personal and hostile towards individuals even,.. But I have seen far worse here, and more importantly,.. those involved just duked it out with ea. other like men! HOWEVER,……….. :blink:

*I swear to god*, (…whoops. Honestly no pun….etc.)


:WTF: _THIS_ THREAD HERE, RECEIVED A COMPLAINT FROM THE OP AND WAS SHUT DOWN!!! :WTF:  

I couldn't freakin' believe it! :blink: :eyetwitch2:  

Check the link above, Betcha You won't either.


-edit- _Oh Shit!!_ Looking at it again,.. I may actually have been the reason for that!


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> I think that for the most part this thread stayed pretty civilized. Yes there were some hateful statements but it's the internet...
> 
> I've been watching Terje vids for the last hour. Holy crap.


you should also check out some old Craig Kelly stuff if you have not already seen it.

Edit: here is a blast from the past, anyone remember Damian Sanders? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNoNjw7aWXY


----------



## KansasNoob

Just started that vid... good so far. 

I like the "old style" of riding... all the rotation doesn't really do anything for me. I'd much rather see someone do a heavy, laid out flip than 2,3 rotations... like at the beginning of that vid.


----------



## deagol

KansasNoob said:


> Just started that vid... good so far.
> 
> I like the "old style" of riding... all the rotation doesn't really do anything for me. I'd much rather see someone do a heavy, laid out flip than 2,3 rotations... like at the beginning of that vid.


I agree RE the spinning vs size of jumps. 

As an aside: I would never mimic Damian's style, way to loud for me, but damn could he ride.. Crazy that he did some of that in hard boots. 

But actually some of that stuff is quite tame to how they ride today.. 20+ years of snowboarding evolution...


----------



## KansasNoob

It's crazy, just talking to my aunt who used to be an avid skier in the SLC area, she can hardly understand much of the new tech that came into skiing from snowboards... 

I think that the tech plays into it some, but hardboots or not, some guys just have a distinct style. For me that's why spin to win ruins it... everyone looks the same when you're trying to get 3 rotations in. That said I still like watching Torstien, he has an interesting scope.....

It's interesting to watch some of the older riders' videos as they and the sport as a whole progressed... Especially how pipe riding kind of started out "surfy" and now it's completely different, not just the amplitude but the style.

I can't imagine riding in some of the old setups they had... When I was a kid I had a little plastic snowboard, never learned anything on it but it's crazy to think that it started simpler than that...


----------



## Steezus Christ

ShredLife said:


> are you a christian?
> 
> if people don't accept jesus as their lord and saviour, what do you think happens to them when they die?


Gotta pull u up on this one sorry bro. Ur treating the situation as if every Christian is a fundamentalist. Just not true. I don't believe in a heaven and hell not do I necessarily agree with a divine intervention or higher being but I will take the lessons of the bible and apply them to how I go about my life.. 

Think with an open mind and don't be an extremist to one side or another and you will find benefits from anything rather than restricting your mindset to a certain belief. 

Just as there is radicalists preaching the word of God, you have extremists proclaiming there lack of faith in god, in the end it's just hypocritical.


----------



## ShredLife

the fact that you cherry-pick the bible, which is the only supposed evidence and THE word of god - does not help your position....


do the lessons about murdering your children help more or the lessons about how to own slaves?


----------



## poutanen

When the earth was created, he was there touching it with his noodly appendage, making all things right. Ramen.

He boiled for our sins!

I suppose now is the time to mention I'm an ordained minister (not joking)...


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Here's another video about God!!!!! (An oldy, but still very relevant) 

Maybe this will explain why some of us refute the teachings of religion?????


----------



## KansasNoob

poutanen said:


> When the earth was created, he was there touching it with his noodly appendage, making all things right. Ramen.
> 
> He boiled for our sins!
> 
> I suppose now is the time to mention I'm an ordained minister (not joking)...











The body of christ! 
_ I realize that is probably sacrilegious but I couldn't resist _

Ordained minister? How? Could come in handy for all those spur of the moment weddings.


----------



## poutanen

KansasNoob said:


> Ordained minister? How? Could come in handy for all those spur of the moment weddings.


$30 via paypal is all I needed to spread the gospel of the Great Noodly One!

Oddly enough, I saw an incarnation of my god on my beer glass that same weekend.


----------



## Steezus Christ

ShredLife said:


> the fact that you cherry-pick the bible, which is the only supposed evidence and THE word of god - does not help your position....
> 
> 
> do the lessons about murdering your children help more or the lessons about how to own slaves?


do you actually know anybody that takes the bible literally and lives by it in each and every way possible like the way your proclaiming they intend to do?

because i sure as fuck don't and i know a shit tonne of Christians.


----------



## chomps1211

Wha?? …wait! I thought we were doing Harry Potter here now?? No?? Damn! I got a buncha these!!!








Dafuq I'm supposed to do with 'em now? :shrug:


----------



## Steezus Christ

I apologise. I missed like 5 pages of the thread, didn't realise where the conversation had gone. 

Please continue...


----------



## f00bar




----------



## Donutz

Steezus Christ said:


> do you actually know anybody that takes the bible literally and lives by it in each and every way possible like the way your proclaiming they intend to do?
> 
> because i sure as fuck don't and i know a shit tonne of Christians.


My parents come damned close. My sister-in-law as well. I guess it depends on location, and denomination.

It's a skewed sample, though. You don't generally notice the xians who aren't fundamentalists, because they don't get in your face. They're just "Gerry in payroll". The ones who _do_ get in your face are, by definition, extreme in viewpoint.


----------



## Deacon

^ that. Most people don't feel the need to vomit their viewpoint all over everybody (at least irl... they might on the internetz). For me, not that anybody asked, it's as simple as this: Live a good life. Treat others how you'd like to be treated. If God exists, and I believe it does, you'll probably be ok. If God doesn't exist, then at least you lived a good life. Not one person walking this earth has the foggiest idea of what God would consider a good life though, truly, so listen to your heart and your mind.


----------



## BoardWalk

Deacon said:


> so listen to your heart and your mind.


Isn't that a Brian Adams song???? You know, I don't mind reading about religion for or against, and I was really into the Potter vs Rings debate....but I'll be damned if I am going to read quotes from BA songs (not you BA the other BA). I'm out of here......................


----------



## trapper

My religion is called don'tbeanassholyism. It's pretty simple, don't be an asshole and any reasonable god takes mercy on you. Be an asshole and you're fucking toast. If no God then fuck it, at least you weren't an asshole.

In this religion, Canadians get into heaven by default if it exists. If not, then at least they weren't assholes. Well, 99.999 percent of them.

Americans? We're doomed to hell except for a select few Midwesterners and people from New Mexico.

You also get a free pass for being an asshole to internet trolls and spammers, who are all going to hell even if it doesn't exist.


----------



## f00bar

Just like Jesus, this thread has been resurrected! Hallelujah!


----------



## neni

f00bar said:


> Just like Jesus, this thread has been resurrected! Hallelujah!


Just like Alien and Terminator. Now _that_ would be hard to select which I like more... :happy:


----------



## f00bar

neni said:


> The same has been true with Alien and Terminator. Now _that_ would be hard to select which I like more... :happy:


Terminator just found Salvation! You'll have to wait until next year to see if the franchise is resurrected. Unfortunately, I'm not holding much hope with that.


----------



## Noreaster

neni said:


> Just like Alien and Terminator. Now _that_ would be hard to select which I like more... :happy:


Alien. Categorically, Alien.


----------



## neni

Noreaster said:


> Alien. Categorically, Alien.


Haven't Alien vs. Predator been the most brilliant stroke of genius in the history of movie antagonists!?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Haven't Alien vs. Predator been the most brilliant stroke of genius in the history of movie antagonists!?


Personally, I felt that the Alien's sequels peaked with Alien 2. Everything after that,..? The plots and stories felt forced and contrived. And the original Predator, IMO, was the only one worth watching. :dunno: The Terminator series however? They seem to have remained pretty interesting with decent story lines and plots.

Just my humble (…everybody has one,) opinion on the subject! 

:hairy:


----------



## Noreaster

chomps1211 said:


> Personally, I felt that the Alien's sequels peaked with Alien 2. Everything after that,..?


So did Terminator. All I remember about the 3rd is Claire Danes incessant "omigod" screams (was she that bad pre-Homeland?) And I don't remember 4th at all except that Batman was there. 

Alien had ups and downs though, the third movie had definitely grown on me. It was definitely closer in spirit to the the Scott's original with its existential themes. Prometheus was worth watching just for an effortlessly amusing Fassbender if nothing else.


----------



## trapper

I'll second my Michigan brother above in saying that all predator sequels sucked balls. That first one was the shit though, just sayin'...


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Personally, I felt that the Alien's sequels peaked with Alien 2. Everything after that,..? The plots and stories felt forced and contrived. And the original Predator, IMO, was the only one worth watching. :dunno: The Terminator series however? They seem to have remained pretty interesting with decent story lines and plots.


Just to be clear... I didn’t intend to compare the two movies "Alien" versus "Predator" but rather meant the one movie "Alien vs. Predator"  (love all three of 'em tho )

Anyway, it's true, the first one is often the best, has an actual plot, something new n interesting. Then, based on the success of the first, they produce a second (and third a.s.o.) which is rubbish. More money won't compensate for the lack of ideas. The first Alien is among my all time favourites, the second was a brainless mass destruction of critters. The first Saw or Cube were strangely brilliant; the later ones... well, I skipped after some minutes. The rule works for so many other ones like Jaws or Silence of the Lambs a.s.o.. (For Terminator, the second actually _was_ awsome, there, the third was numbing boring). Glad there never was a sequel of Seven!


----------



## f00bar

I just thought it was comical that Danny Glover could defeat a Predator that Ahhhnold barely could.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Steezus Christ said:


> do you actually know anybody that takes the bible literally and lives by it in each and every way possible like the way your proclaiming they intend to do?
> 
> because i sure as fuck don't and i know a shit tonne of Christians.


Who is Jesus? 



http://http://carm.org/jesus


----------



## goofymeat

*Bitches!!*

Yo I;m with that steezus dude and the unicornfingerrainbowmofo......


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Craig Kelly first, then Terje made snowboarding what is is today, and I've had the privilege of riding with both of them at BAKER.

If you've never seen the entire film, check out Subjekt Haakonsen "the Sprocking Cat", still one of my favorites.


----------

